#   >  NanoVNA V2 (S-A-A-2)

## Vladimir-dl7pga

,   NanoVNA,     NanoVNA V2 ((S-A-A-2).      :

*http://nanorfe.com* 

          .  -  Chrome  Firefox ,          .    ,      ,    (    13.10.2020,      ,      ).     11.05.2020,   . 

NanoVNA V2     ,    NanoVNA, NanoVNA-H, NanoVNA-F, NanoVNA-H4.       - S-A-A-2.
         -   .    ,    NanoVNA-QT,   :

*https://github.com/nanovna/NanoVNA-QT/releases
*

1.     *CypressDriveInstalle r_1.exe* , 20.5 ,      ,   . 
2. *vna_qt_windows.zip* -         .    .    Windows 10 ,   "  "
http://nanorfe.com

* -        -    .*    VERSION -         .      ,     2_2,      17.06.2020.*      -           START 100 MHz   STOP 900 MHz.     ,  * .       RECALL 0 ,            START 50 KHz  STOP 3000 MHz.       OPEN, SHORT, LOAD              CAL 0...4.     0     . 

 ,   *nanorfe.com*      2.2Plus, 2.2Plus4 -   ,     2.2 -       .

----------

DL8RCB, rw4hfn, rw6cm

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,       ?    140   SI5351,   140   ADF...  -  ,      ,   ,   .   -  ? 

   EEEPC 1000HE, Windows 10 Pro 32 bit  -  ,     64 bit -  .      ,   .  ,    ,   , Windows 10   - ,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, .   .    ,   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,      ""


    ,     4  ,  .  Windows 10 Pro 64 bit.    ,   7-   ,   10-.   ,     .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## UT4UBK

,   ,   -  .    --  , - ,  1  - .    OSL,  ,      VNA.
PS     N    ,  ,   -   ,    SMA,

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## UT4UBK

.         ,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ...
> PS     N    ,  ,   -   ,    SMA,


   NanoVNA SAA2N.     , - .  ,       2.8",    ,    .

----------


## R2DRH

> https://1-tech.com.ua/catalog/n-kabelnye-razemy-50-om
>       .  TELEGARTNER (). -, ,   vna      ,   .

----------


## UT4UBK

,  ,  .   ,     .  .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## rw3zo

*Vladimir-dl7pga*,     .*CypressDriveInstalle r_1.exe*

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

.       . .

----------


## rw3zo

*Vladimir-dl7pga*, , ,.    .   SAA2N        2020 10 13-v2plus-st7796.bin.  NanoVNA-QT ,       .  .  QT    3.   .     .  ,  vna.- , .    , .       .  , !?  10   . , ,  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

* rw3zo*,  , 

https://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=...dpost&p=870494

           ,

----------


## RC3ZQ

*Vladimir-dl7pga*, 
               dfu mode

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RC3ZQ*,     ,  *DisLord*   , .  #25.      .      .    *nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_2.bin* ,   nanorfe.com  .  *plus* *Plus4* -   . 
*    ,       -    ,     . .  #1.*

*  11 ():*

** ,     ,  DisLord    https://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=...dpost&p=870494

*  5 ():*




> *Vladimir-dl7pga*,         https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE0C...ature=youtu.be ,  ,  2020 10 13-v2plus-st7796.bin.  ,    .


  ,       ,  *  2_2*,   ,   ,   2Plus, 2Plus4  .       ,      -   Board: *NanoVNA 2_2*

  -          .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

* rw3zo*, ,       .      ?   (  ),            (    nanorfe.com),      ,      -  !  ,     ,   KKmoon.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw4hfn*,  ,   ,    .        (01.05.2020),        13.10.2020.  . 

  ,     v2_2_st7796.bin,   ,   4 

* rw3zo*, 
   .   v2_2_st7796.bin

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

* rw3zo*, 
,    ,  .    .     2.8.
   V2plus,       2_2?       ,     v2_2_st7796.bin,  plus.

       , 4" ,  N   .    (  )  .      17.06.2020.

   -   ,   ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

* rw3zo*,  https://nanorfe.com/downloads -      (   ).
      29.06    22.11,     24.11,   .         .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

, 26.09 -   .   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  !      nanorfe.com:     NanoVNA V2 / 2_2   2.8" (  ),        2_2 .   2_2_8 -     2.8".     2.74 -     ,   . 
       .     09/2020        05/2020,   ,  ,      ,  ,     . 
     ,     .   ,           ?    Windows 10?

----------

Fikus, R2DRH, rw4hfn, UR4LRG, Vladimir-dl7pga,  rw3zo

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

http://nanorfe.com     S-A-A-2      24.12.2020 (  ,   )   *NanoVNA V2Plus4 V2.4*,    Other Docs -        PDF   DOCX   Bill Ruggirello NC4BR.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*  !* 

 .     NanoVNA V2.      2_2  :

*26.09.2020* -   - ,  ,     ,  
*13.10.2020* -    ,  
*22.11.2020* -    ,   ""  
*24.11.2020-experimental* -    -,  

*13.10.2020* -    ,     2_2,   nanorfe.com

       .    . 
   17.06.2020  ,  ,    .
       ,      .
.        13.10.2020   http://nanorfe.com

      NanoVNa-QT,  DFU .  __  .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> *Vladimir-dl7pga*,   !      , .      26.09.     13.10.2020  4"  st7796  ?


       SAVE (    ,  ).      - OPEN, SHORT, LOAD, THRU --->   DONE  SAVE,     0  6 ( 7).     . ,  START 50  - STOP 3000        0. 

 ,     nanorfe.com : Click https://nanorfe.com/downloads/ for older firmware binaries,      ,  20201013,   
  nanovna-v2-201013-v2_2.bin    2.8

nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_2_8.bin ,  ,      ,     --->
nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_3_2.bin ( )

nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_74.bin - (black magic) -     ,       .  -      
   ST7796 **   . 

 nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_3_2.bin -     ,  . 

    ,      ,     ,  ,     VERSION -   ,      .

*P.S.* *nanovna-v2-20201124-experimental-v2_2.bin*,   ...

----------

rw3zo

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,


  - ,  ,        17.06.2020.    -  4   . ,   ,     ,    ,    -     . 
     3.2     2.8   ,   VERSION -   (     )     ,   . ,      2.8     3.2  4.0 (    ),      (),   ,   , .    ,     .       , 320240 (2.8  3.2)  480320 (4.0  4.3)

,        3.2  ( ,    2.8 ).     ,    VERSION,   ,   .

  .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,   .    2.8  3.2   ,        ,   ,  , . ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> "   "


  ,   , SAVE 0...SAVE 6.    RECALL 0...RECALL 6.    ,      .   -   ,  .
 :  NanoVNA V2   13.10.2020. ,      https://nanorfe.com .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,     ,  -!   ,  ,      ,   , -.        50   3000     ,      .        100  - 900 .
  , ,  ,      ,   .

,      13.10    2_2,  ,    ,   .   22.11  24.11 -     ,   (  Windows    3.0/3.1/3.11/95-/95-/95a/95b/98/98-2/XP/7/8.1/10,    )
,

----------


## RC7C

.            ,       .   
        (band pass)                .   2          100  ,    H  H4      .

----------


## Fikus

> 


  ?    50-900.       ,       CH1 Logmag. !      (  ).      .          900-4000 ,   .

----------

Fikus

----------


## Fikus

> ......    .


!  .     .    .
     : Cal - Reset ( Reset All  )

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 :
1.     (NanoVna)
2.     (VNA_QT)

----------

Fikus

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

: RESET ALL     13.10.2020,     RESET,       . RESET  RESET ALL

https://github.com/nanovna/NanoVNA-V2-firmware/releases

----------


## DL8RCB

>

----------


## RC7C

Velocity-    Transform ,         .
    WINDOW       .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

Bill Ruggirello, NC4BR        NanoVNA V2Plus4, :

"NOTE: Firmware releases arent always ready for primetime as demonstrated recently where an update was pulled because of a serious flaw in a new feature. So, my recommendation to not be an early adopter and give it enough time for a good workout by the masses."

".       ,     ,     -     . ,                " ( ).

 = 
,   -   26.09.2020. 13.10.2020. 22.11.2020. 24.11.2020-experimental -  ,  ,    13.10.2020 ( NanoVNA V2 2_2, 2Plus, 2Plus4)

 !

----------


## DL8RCB

> 4      .

----------


## DL8RCB

*OFF*



> - .


 ,-         ,    ?
         ,       :
http://dl8rcb.cqham.ru/technikal/antennen/10.htm
    NWT,
    ,   145    ,    .,
          ,-o   "  " +  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,     - ,    ....  
> 
>      ?


   ,       .   .  Nagoya NA-771 - dualband 144/430 MHz   NC    .      FT-50,  70  2.5        45-50 ,        130 . 
 ,   ,    ,     .      . 

     -       (< 1 ),  .     

*  12 ():*

*DL8RCB*,        70 ,    C-Netz (-450)    450-470

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 



> 


      2   ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, 
Nagoya (REUEX Group) NA-771 144/430 MHz 
Dual band hand held antenna
Gain: 2.15dB
Max power: 50 Watts
V.S.W.R: less 1.5
Length: 396 mm
Weight: 53 g
Connector: BNC (   SMA male, SMA female, Mototola)
      .
, ,  ,  ,  , .

      .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,   ,  ,   .          :Sad:  
    ,    ...

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

( 50  - 3000 ).             .     .      (   )    .  .  "".

   24.11.2020-experimental.         3000 .  .     -    13.10.2020. 

NanoVNA V2         ( RECALLL 0),         13.10.2020.

----------


## vadim_d

(          ,      ),   - ,           ,         ,

----------


## RC7C

H4   .

----------


## RC7C

,             24 .   V2     300 MHz       .

----------


## RC7C

,     CH0  CH1 ,  S21      .

----------


## DL8RCB

> -


      ?

  ?

----------


## DL8RCB

OFF



> ,


    ,
      ,  (   )      ,                .

200 om?

3000 om?

----------


## DL8RCB

OFF



> 


"," 



> 


   !     ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 


   S11 ,

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


    (3000-50)       ,      qrz.ru   (3000-25), ,   50    .      S11 ( R+jX)     ,     -   3

----------


## DiSlord

V2     :
    ,   ,         (   ,            ),       ,         (   )     . (    ,  10   100,   )

       SI5351  H  V2,    4x         10.    ,      .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

V2 c 4` ,            ,           .      ,         

  ,       
  ,

----------


## DiSlord

,  PLA ,   ,   
  3D

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

V2  ,     NanoVNA-H,   .

 V2      24.11.2020,     13.10.2020     -        3000 .   24.11   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> Osa103     .     OSL                .


 .    V2   ,      ,   -.         .  V2,    ,      .   ,   .     ,  .

 NanoVNA-H   ,    ,    SD Card,    DiSlord.  ,     ,   .  - ,  ,   V2      .

   - V2  49,75 ,  -H  44,99 ,  ,   ,  95 .      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,       24.11.2020,    .   22.11 2020    .   V2     ,       13.10.2020,  -   ,      (   )    -   2950   .      24.11    ,  .      .      - ,    NanoVNA-F V2,          F.
,    NanoVNA V2     - 1950 / - .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,       ?  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,    !


    ,  ?     1950 /       

   ,    , 6.3    ?      .   470  6.3 ,  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,  ( ) ?     ,   4"

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*, http://nanorfe.com/downloads -   ""   V2.    2_2, 2Plus   2Plus4.   2_2   4"   2.74.     26.09.2020, 13.10, 22.11    24.11,    .    13.10  5    ,  13.10   - 7 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> !   !
>       !
> *       !*
>    !


    "",   -,    V2

----------


## aleks07111971

nano vna V2    (101 ) :Smile: ,    2,8",  ,    4",    2500 \,    DiSlord  2PLUS,      ,  !

-    (1700-2700),       N1201SA

*  11 ():*

         ARINST  (,    ) AGILENT.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,   ,    29.12.2020 ( 17.01.2020) ,    (board) - 2_2,   2Plus.   2Plus,        2Plus.  ()        :Wink:

----------


## DiSlord

,       V2Plus.   V2/V2Plus    ,          V2Plus,      V2

V2   V2Plus     (150    12  ).      (        )

       SI   ADF,        ,       300      V2 (   100)   500   ( 200  ADF  100  SI)    (         -   301)

       AVG = 5,  AVG = none    (      )

----------

aleks07111971

----------


## DiSlord

,       (    )
       avg   ,    QT   nPointsPerFreq (    )            (         ,          V2)      AVG          AVG    NanoVNA-App  Saver        .
    V2Plus4         AVG (   ,    ),       avg = 25   ,      nPointsPerFreq.       avg   ,  nPointsPerFreq  /         .

        800 (  SI   H4    )        800

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

03.12.2020  04.12.2020 (timings)          (     ,  avg = 2     ).          140 ( ADF )         (  ).

     V2,     ,  -     ,      .            .

 V2      (  ST-Link    )

----------


## DiSlord

(     )  V2

----------


## DiSlord

,       .
   V2:
	256KB flash total
	16KB reserved at start for bootloader.
	128KB reserved at end for user data (18K * 7 + 2K).
0x08000000 -   ( 16)
0x08004000 -     ( 112k)
0x08020000 -        (  128)

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,   ,         -    ,       ,   ?

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Serega79

?        10.     2-4.       .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,      Android  NanoVNA WebAPP.     OTG, ,   ,       V1  V2,    NanoVNA, NanoVNA-H.  Samsung A6,  Android 10.   ,      -

----------


## EAM

NanoVNA-V2-(S-A-A-2)  .  ...  -     ,  .    - :    .  ,       ,   ,    -   ...  , ,  .
  ,     4"       ?

----------


## DiSlord

> DiSlord,      Android  NanoVNA WebAPP.     OTG, ,   ,       V1  V2,    NanoVNA, NanoVNA-H.  Samsung A6, Android 10.   ,      -


V2    , V1  (     ,   Web-App     ,       ,     2    CH0  CH1,     )

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,       3D-,  ""   NanoVNA V2 ( V1 ).        ,    ...       ,     .

----------


## DiSlord

V2  4   
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4727705

  ,       ,    "  3  xxxxx"       .

----------

NanoVNA-F V2          ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> DL8RCB, NanoVNA-F V2   V2      F


,      ,     ,     .
    ,    .

----------


## DiSlord

> ?


       (      3),     stp  -     CAD .
    stl  -         3 ,      gcode      .

----------


## Serega79

101   . -     201.  ?   ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ( V1 )


     ?    N2PK VNA,        nanoVNA,      ,   -     .       S11  S21

----------


## Serega79

101 . -      201.  ?  ?
   .    .     .     :Smile:

----------


## khach

> :  . :    NanoVNA V2.


      V1.   250     ,       V1.       4:1 "  "      .       .   minicircuit T4-1 1:4 CORE & WIRE Transformer, 0.2 - 350 MHz https://www.minicircuits.com/WebStore/dashboard.html?model  =T4-1%2B
       .
PS.          12.5     .  -   .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## aleks07111971

> *DL8RCB*, NanoVNA-F V2   V2


     !

----------


## aleks07111971

!  ,    ,    ! :Smile: 
       ""   !

----------


## DL8RCB

> git-20201013-32077fd.


        ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  ! 
  :"      ?"

----------


## user655

.


Menu Map V2.4 Plus4.pdf

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,      -    13.10.2020         -9  0 (  0), .  TX POWER ( ADF4350 TX POWER)

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, ,  .   ,    ,   .     NC4BR       nanorfe.com    (  ),   PDF.        ,    . 
 13.10.2020    22.11.2020,  ,     24.11.2020, .       03.12.2020, .      13.10.2020,         nanorfe.com   Hardware versions.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, .     ,    ,    .      NanoVNA-QT,  ,       NanoVNA-APP. ,  ,   .  1.1.206

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*user655*,  .      -   ?    USB , USB-B,   .

----------


## user655

> *user655*,      -   ?


      .





> user655,         ?


 - 88-108 .

----------

RC7C

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,      /

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,     ?


http://nanorfe.com/downloads/2020101...01013-v2_2.bin

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*sailer*,    ,    DL8RCB.  https://github.com/nanovna-v2/NanoVNA-QT/releases   CypressDriveInstalle  r_1.exe 20.7 mb   NanoVNA-QT,  vna_qt_windows.zip 

 ,   *https://nanorfe.com/nanovna-versions.html* *How to update firmware*
  -        

   .    ,     .           .  ,    NanoVNA-QT ( )   Drive -    1  ,  ,  , -    . 

     (),    ,    

:
** 
   NanoVNA V2.
   JOG LEFT (    ),  NanoVNA.
   ,  JOG LEFT.
   NanoVNA-QT
      ,       .

     CONFIG --- TOUCH CAL -  -       ,      CONFIG --- SAVE

     ,    .   .

----------

sailer

----------

sailer

----------


## EAM

nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_2  nanovna-v2-20200501-v2_2 .    -     . . .,    ,      ,   .     -  . :   ?   ?

----------


## EAM

*  Vladimir-dl7pga*,   .   #147  ,       .     ,          ?
  ,    :           FPU: yes. ,    FPU:no.  ,   ? , -    ?

----------


## EAM

*Vladimir-dl7pga*,     nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_2  nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_2_8   nanovna-v2-20200501-v2_2.
      .     . ,     .  ,    .   .
 ,    50   .?  ,    "" .  ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


1.    10kHz - 4.4Ggz  ?
2.   , ?

----------


## user655

> 1.    10kHz - 4.4Ggz  ?
> 2.   , ?


1. ,   .
2. .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA V2  01.05.2020 (   13.10.2020)      NanoVNA V2  13.10.2020.

    :
            0...4   .

    :
**       0.

    -    ,      -    - , 7      5, .        ADF4350 (    140 )

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Fikus

> 


  .    ...  2 :        -90.     2 !!!
NanoVNA-App         :Sad: .   .    .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## user655

> user655 .   NanoVNA-App       . 
> 
> NanoVNA-App   Time averaiging .


Time averaiging ,    .    ,    .  ,  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*user655*,         -       ,     NanoVNA-APP   .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt5Qa_FY3ZY&  amp;  t=80s" target="_blank">

----------


## RC7C

, SOLT         SOL.   VNA-QT       .

----------


## RC7C

User655  SOL       SOLT.    ,    .
    nanovna-saver 0.3.8   2  , 2plus4   .

----------

RC7C

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


 3 ,   ,    ?

----------


## user655

> 3 ,   ,    ?


  :

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, http://www.gunthard-kraus.de/inhalt_de.htm

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## user655

> S21 LOGMag    ,      70 dB    AVG  .


         .     .   : 900 , 1500 , 3000   4400 .

      .



     USB (   ).

----------

DL8RCB, RC7C

----------


## RC7C

,    .       VNA-QT       USB ?

----------


## user655

> ....    nanovna-saver 0.3.8   2  , 2plus4   .


 nanovna-saver 0.3.8     NanoVNA-V2-Plus4.

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DiSlord

V2       ( ),  OWO  
  2    ,   ,      NanoVNA-H

   3     (   ) ,   V2

----------


## DiSlord

Plus4   (15      ),  25x

   ( ,    LCD ,   Plus4   ,  -      )

----------


## DiSlord

,     .   .

    ,           4 (    ,          )


    Plus4 ,    (       )

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DiSlord

,    ,     ,       50   1  (   )

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DiSlord

-   NanoVNA V2,  Joe Smith.


https://github.com/joeqsmith/NanoVNA_V2Plus

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

. 14 .

----------


## DiSlord

,  8  ,    SPI,         ,    100%

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

V2      ,

----------


## AlexanderT

V2    ?   4?   ,  V2   4" .   ( + )    ?

----------

AlexanderT

----------

Note: V2 Plus4 is temporarily out of stock in all stores, please check back after Chinese New Year.  :Smile:

----------


## XENOMORPH

V2 Plus4,   V2,  FM  (RTL-SDR),   ,  433MHz.   STIMULUS/CW FREQ,   433 MHz   .
    ,    ?
  V2 Plus4, ,    .   ,  24MHz  "",   -.
PS:  NanoVNA-H   .

----------

XENOMORPH

----------


## XENOMORPH

,    3 ,     .   ,     ,    .

----------


## XENOMORPH

433. ,      . 
 , V2 Plus4    -    ,  ,     :Smile: .

----------

DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## RC7C

, CH0  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,    V2   vrtp.ru       ojisankoubou.    binary20201004.bin .  ,     . .   CONFIG--->VERSION    m4f -    -  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, .    ,       13.09.2020.      ,   1, 2  0, 1.      20   4400 .      , m4f -        stm32,  ,       .

----------


## DiSlord

,    

      10  4400
      ,    

    ,   .     ,

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,   ,  STM32 https://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/STM32 
 : https://translate.google.com/transla...articles/STM32

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

nanorfe.com     V2Plus  V2Plus4  15.02.2021,      ""  V2_2 (  24.11.2020  ).   CONFIG--->VERSION,      V2_2.
nanorfe.com/downloads/20210214

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ?


  -  ,   NanoVNA V2     V2Plus.    NanoVNA-APP -    V2Plus,        (    ),  CONFIG--> VERSION,     NanoVNA-APP,   ,,    (v2-20201226-DiSlord).      (    , ) . 10  - 3 .          V2Plus.        ,    !

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, ,   ,   ,  .     ,    NanoVNA-H -     . 

, ,  .        CH0  1.     .     8.819  8.822    24-410   ,   .     - . NanoVNA-H  .   .        24-410,    ,     YES-98MCW.   ,     NanoVNA-H4,        (   ).

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,   ,   .    8819 ,  8810-8840 ,    8822 ,  8815-8845 . 
       ,  ,  . ,  ,   V2,   NanoVNA-H  -4. ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*, NanoVNA-APP    V2     NONE  ,       -    VNA.    ,   , NONE

----------


## DiSlord

> - .


 V2     .      V2   Si5351 ( < 140 )    H,   .




> NanoVNA-APP    V2     NONE  ,      -    VNA.


NONE -  
 -   NanoVNA-APP
VNA -    (NanoVNA    ,        )

V2       ,      VNA

          Si5351 +    (   301  )
 DISPLAY-AVG-5x         (    ,    ),             .

  ,     (     V2Plus)

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,              (  ),      v2-320x240-si5351.bin  26.12.2020  201p

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  .     -.           .   .

----------


## DiSlord

-   .    ?     ( ).




> 401


       ECAL ( 512  '',   ECAL    2 ),      (    ECAL,     )
,    .

    V2     (     ),   40   (  - )    1  140
      ( 40    ,        ,     ).

  < 1  ,    .

----------


## DiSlord

0,     



    (     ).          ,       (   ,   )


*  7 ():*

 ,        ( ),    CH1

----------


## DiSlord

4.4 (https://nanorfe.com/nanovna-v2.html  ),    3,        ,   AVG (     ).

            USB    (   ).

----------


## DiSlord

,       (      USB  adum4160  ,     DC-DC       V2     ).
https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005001507407267.html

----------


## DL8RCB

> ps
>   ,


   "   "

----------


## vadim_d

> ZIP   .s1p, .s2p


   " "?    ,   s1p  ,  .    " "      s1p?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,  ,   ,      ,  ,      




> %s/,/./g


,          :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> V2


,        ?  :Smile: 




> 


    ,   ,      -

----------


## vadim_d

,        ,  ,    s1p ,       .  ,    s2p,

----------


## XENOMORPH

*vadim_d*,  ,   .    (portable)  NanoVNA-APP,   2    10MHz. 
  (S11),      S11,   (S12),    ,  S11  S22. 
,  ,   ,        ,    ,   LOGMAG.
  6401.
    NanoVNA V2 Plus4.* https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VhsTtV_v485Vzw

S11

S21
*

----------

DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*XENOMORPH*,  #301,     S21 -     Philips  49  (~16.333)  ,          4    .   ,   .  ?      .  4    ,      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*XENOMORPH*, -,      .   .         (   ),            .     4-     73     45 .   ,         ,  .    (~24,333 )   -       .        .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> !    Win7 ?


  ?  ?

----------


## rx6lux

> ?  ?


 VNA2_2 ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rx6lux*,       ,      
https://github.com/nanovna-v2/NanoVNA-QT/releases

 NanoVNA-QT  ,    *Assets*,         ZIP    NanoVNA-QT. C * vna_qt_windows.zip*,   ,   !   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> CDC-ACM Demo.  ?


     ?

   NanoVNA-QT - ,     ,    1,     USB,   ,    6 ( 7,    NanoVNA-H).      . 
   NanoVNA-APP.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, 
1.   ,    V2   .     13.10.2020,   24.11.2020     3.12, 24.12, 26.12     V2  . , , ,  -      ""  V2  ( deprecated=)  .   . 
    v2plus? 

2. 0ijisancoubou -    ,  NanoVNA   NanoVNA V2,     -         -    ?   2020    ,   .    04.10.2020.      ,     ,   ,   .

, ,   ,  SAA-2   NanoVNA-H   -H4,   "" -  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,      Windows 10,  ,       ChiBIOS,   .

  v2plus    V2,    ,    .         .       26.12, 201 ,  -    si5351  140 .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, ChibiOS -     -H

----------


## DL8RCB

> 0ijisancoubou


 ?



> 


,  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, 0ijisancoubou - ,      V2,       .   NanoVNA,       V2 (SAA-2).   nanorfe.com     ,       .
       .

*  23 ():*

*vadim_d*,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,     N2PK VNA,    ,   2008 .           Y/B   ,        ,   .  nanoVNA Saver ,


 https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mCMpLCEXj255NA* 40* 
     NanoVNA -  * .bin*,    NanoVNA-App (  ).      *.dfu*,  ,    1 .   
     NanoVNA V2 (SAA-2).      04.10.2020.      20  - 4400 , p 101 ( 201), AVG 1 ( 50), RBW 1 khz (    ,  10   3 ),  .     0,  1,  *1, 2*.  

 DISPLAY --> ANALYZE S21 --->  LC SHUNT, LC SERIES  XTAL SERIES

  RECALL   LIST -         0  4,    ,   . 
  ,     -    F0...F7 (    -    ) -    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> saa2,         2


,      SAA-2,  ,    ,  28.03.2020  ,   DiSlord' (  ). 
   0ijisancoubou,   .    ,       . 

    ,    ,     https://ojisankoubou.web.fc2.com/nan....html#20201004 

 ,   https://ojisankoubou.web.fc2.com/nan....html#20200906 

     04.10.2020,        ,   ,  NanoVNA V2.

 NanoVNA-APP     NanoVNA-H  NanoVNA V2.           0ijisancoubou. .

*  46 ():*

*DL8RCB*, https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GxYBbOEDbq7LUw, 4.74MB   SAA-2.      DiSlord  26.12.2020  201 ,       24.12.2020  301 , 10  - 4400 .    101  .     ,     -   CONFIG--->TOUCH CAL,   --->SAVE     .     .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,    .  ,   24.12.2020.    DiSlord .     - ,     ,     .      ,    ,      . 
,   NanoVNA H4,      Hugen 1.0.45,    DiSlord 1.0.45.   1.0.46  DiSlord.      ,        .    ,        ,    .
     0ijisanciubou -          ,     . 
 -       . 
  ,   24.12.2020   26.12.2020.       13.10.2020,       ,   .   24.12    10  - 4400 . 1.   2.   .
 ,    ,      ,      ,    .   ,    ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ?


!  ,          ,   ...     ?   .     ,   . - .

  -   .        01.05.2020 ()  13.10.2020 -    ?

----------


## Vlar

*VLAR*

----------

.
            BH5HNU      NanoVNA-F    SMD       3,3  5 V
https://groups.io/g/nanovna-f/topic/81165094#3018

----------


## R5OE

.       .   " "   nanoVNA V2.    "". 
 . ,     4.   VNA-H  10  (  )  4   .

    ,     .  .

----------

R5OE

----------


## Vlar

*Vladimir-dl7pga*,   .
 ,    (  ).
,   ,    (  20200617).

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

https://translate.google.com/transla...://nanorfe.com

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> , ,        nanovna-v2-20201013-v2_2 3 - 4.4?


   4400  -     ADF4350,  ,            ?  .   , 4400 ,  ,        1.

   3  VNA

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,     , -     3.


 .   #327       ,    .  ,       2.8 .       ,   .   13.10.2020 -  .       ,       50   3     2950 ,       24.11.2020 - experimental,     .

*  6 ():*

*Raiderr*,    ,  2_2   2.8   4.0

----------


## DL8RCB

> 



?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

http://www.gunthard-kraus.de/ 
----> Inhalt Deutsch ----> Zum NanoVNA: Aktuelles Tutorial in 3 B&#228;nden --->      (Deutsch)   PDF
----> Content English ---> New: A NanoVNA Tutorial in three Parts --->       (English)   PDF .   (V2)    :(

----------

Neutrinum, Vladimir-dl7pga, XENOMORPH,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  !  !    V2 fpu= yes,    .

----------


## DiSlord

,  V2  printf (       H)    .

*  42 ():*

, V2/V2Plus       CW   140  1,  625 (   CW    CW Freq)                 (      STIMULUS->CFG SWEEP   ECAL/No ECAL)

V2Plus4   CW     100  10 ( )

----------


## vadim_d

> (S11),      S11,   (S12),    ,  S11  S22


   ?   S21  Y    ,  -    .       -   101-201 ,        ,      ?       ,    .      ,  -    :Smile:

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga, XENOMORPH

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

( ).   ? ( )     ,  . 371.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,    .  -  0 LOGMAG    7.3

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> 30   
>        10  ,      30   ,       
>      ~100   40-
> 
>        500


   .       .     :Smile:

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

(     )

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-MU...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga,

----------


## DiSlord

(       ,        H/H4/V2/V2Plus/V2Plus4     tinySA).

      .....       10-20

----------

aleks07111971, Vladimir-dl7pga,

----------


## DiSlord

(   )
V2   DFU ,     .         bin (      V2,    V2Plus  V2Plus4               ).

TinySA -   , , .       UI,   .

       ,   ,   ,    ,   ,        .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

v2      NanoVNA-App   NanoVna-QT
             (   )
    com ,     
    bin,     dfu

----------

aleks07111971

----------

aleks07111971, DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,       .  - SAA-2,  2.8.    8819  ( USB   24-410).  0jisancoubou  04.10.2020 (     4 ).       ,       .  ,    ,    NanoVNA-APP      .   ,       .
,  8819 :
Fs =8818,500 khz
Fp = ~8842 khz
Cs = ....fF
Cp = 3,5 pF
Lq = 17.7 mH
Rs = 20,7 Ohm
Q ~ 48000
    .      Cs,   fF.       ?   18 ( )
 ,   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1811655 ,          .

----------


## vadim_d

> Fs =8818,500 khz
> Fp = ~8842 khz
> Cs = ....fF
> Cp = 3,5 pF
> Lq = 17.7 mH
> Rs = 20,7 Ohm
> Q ~ 48000


  .     ,     myVNA  N2PK VNA:        (   ),           ,    (         +-45  )        (   )

----------


## vadim_d

> 201 , AVG ( )  50


     ,        +-45,       ,      ,      Cp,     . INHO         .        ?  .S2P      ,     - ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> S21   NanoVNA-APP


  ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*KHAND*,         (IrfanViw).    .    ,      SAA-2   NanoVNA-APP       ,     .             .    NanoVNA  1   ,      ,    .
.  #4838   "nanoVNA  "

----------

KHAND

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*KHAND*,  ,  ,  - .   -  Samsung WB800,     ,    ,     .

*  6 ():*

*DiSlord*,   1.0.38  NanoVNA-H   custom color themes -  ,           ?     ,          .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*KHAND*,    ?    .
3000  - ? -   SAA-2    4400 .       ?

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## KHAND

SAA 2 V2.        ,  13     ,          2.4 5.8.            :Smile:             - ,    100   .

----------


## KHAND

2.8...     ,

----------

KHAND

----------


## KHAND

3000     .   ,      :Smile:     VRTR

----------

KHAND, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, !       ,      .

----------


## DL8RCB

OFF



> 2.4 5.8


    2.4 :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...E%ED-13-%F1%EC

----------


## KHAND

.   VRTR        -                 ,   ,              ,         .       7          .

     2.4,      2.4  :Smile:   ,           ...   5.8      .       433.

               .

----------

KHAND, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*KHAND*,   http://vrtp.ru ?

----------


## DiSlord

https://github.com/jankae/VNA2

    150-250$ (  )
          300$,      400$

https://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=32307

----------



----------


## DiSlord

,        (   200$    )
     4.4  V2Plus    (       )
V2Plus4       (  ),         .

----------


## KHAND

:Smile:           2.4      FPV    5.8           ,         ...  ,          .      ,              . SDR        .    SDRPlay.                .       2.4  5.8

DiSlord       ,    .          .      .           .             Unreale,            :Smile:           .

----------

KHAND

----------


## KHAND

!       ,     - ,    ,       ,  , ,  ,   .          ,    .  ,

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## KHAND

,    ...     ,           4400.               .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*sailer*,       ,      , ,  .    .        .   -     ,   .

 SAA-2     ,  , NanoVNA-H  NanoVNA-H4,   .

----------


## UA3MCH

, .... ,  -     : 
GS 400 V2 Pro 3  SAA-V2  2,2    (Pro)    .       ?   -          ?   nanoVNA,  ""   ...    ( ...)     4"

----------


## aleks07111971

UA3MCH
  ,      .  .     Nano VNA V2.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*UA3MCH*,     ,   SAA-2  2.2.     3.2.     http://nanorfe.com      .  *hardware*

    , ,     ,       2.8 .     ,    .

----------

KHAND

----------


## aleks07111971

Vladimir-dl7pga
 !

----------


## aleks07111971

*DiSlord*, 
    .

Vladimir-dl7pga
  V2Pro?

----------


## DiSlord

> .


   ,     ().

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,    https://nanorfe.com/nanovna-versions.html ,  , ,     ,    
Unofficial hardware variants

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,     !
>      ?

----------


## DiSlord

> ?


     ?

 :



         ?       ?

   F v2   F (,  ,  ,   , , )   -         V2      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,     V2_2 https://github.com/nanovna-v2/NanoVNA-V2-firmware 
   .    .       .    ?        ,  Windows   ,     .

----------


## KHAND



----------


## KHAND



----------

KHAND

----------


## KHAND

,        :Smile:

----------


## KHAND

,       :Smile: 

*  23 ():*

     DiSlord

----------


## KHAND

?
        ,     ,   4400        5.8  :(             :Smile: 

   ..     433      -        ,   .              .                 .      433        ,

----------


## KHAND

...    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ...    .


     NanoVNA-APP 1.1.206 https://disk.yandex.ru/d/F3JTk87f04aUSw    ,    .    , .   . Windows   ,    .    Windows 10,     ,    -   .     .  ,      . 
    zadig-2.5.exe -  ,    .

*  57 ():*

*DiSlord*,      4.3   https://www.pollin.de/p/lcd-modul-et...480x272-121498

----------

KHAND

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

delete

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*KHAND*, ,    ,  ,     .

----------


## DiSlord

> *DiSlord,      4.3 *


  .     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  NanoVNA-APP        V2    22.11.2020 (  ).        ,     USB   .    -     ?  NanoVNA-H  H4    .  0jisancoubou      .         4.10.2020,            NanoVNA-APP.     04.10.2020    16.09.2020.  .    ,   .

, ,     0  1,   ,         ,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,   ,      ,    V2  22.11.2020       NanoVNA-APP-     ,   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,   ""

----------


## DL8RCB

off



> .


 :



> "  " "   ""    .,
>       "" (  HDSDR ,Sharp)   -,     .
>   ,  ,    NanoVna   .,
>            ,         ()   "

----------


## DL8RCB

OFF



> SDR


   ,      SDR  2.4MHz,         ?

 , .

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%C3%F6/page119

----------


## DL8RCB

OFF



> 2.4?


    !
  :
 ,      SDR (    ,  )
    ?      2.4 MHz  2.0 MHz 
1.  
2.     NanoVNA SAA-2 (-   )
  ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  VNA   ,   ,     , ,      .     // .      ,      ,     ,         ,     .         -

----------

KHAND

----------

SAA2N,   ,  -   
 :Smile:         NanoVNA App.

----------



----------


## KHAND

...   ,        SDR     ?  :Smile:    ...     ,      ,        ,      .                   FPV ,       2.4 ,     :Smile:        ,    .           2.4    ,       .

----------


## KHAND

,  ,      ,    ,   ,      :Smile: 

*  56 ():*

       MMDS         2.4 GHz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5z9vKs6nY

----------


## KHAND

,       ,          :Smile:     ...          SDR       FLySky  FRSky            .       8    16     :Smile:   80-   .      

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw-Kk7WT84Y

   SDR   ,          ,   .

----------

KHAND

----------


## KHAND

...     ,       -    !  :Smile: 
    ...              :Smile:

----------


## KHAND

,       :Smile:      ,   .     ?  ,           .

----------

R5OE

----------


## KHAND

SDRPlay ,   2  GHz    10 ,    .     NanoVNA  :Smile:

----------


## KHAND

,    ,     ..   NanoVNA   4.4       6,       .       .       ,    .               ADF   4400      ,      6       .         ,    ,     .

     SDR     SDRConsole V3/

----------


## KHAND

,      ,   ,         ...

----------


## KHAND

------------------------

----------


## DiSlord

,    :
    16  :
H4

V2Plus (  )

V2Plus4


V2Plus4     ,      ,  V2Plus

----------


## DiSlord

V2Plus   ,       ,      (        )       ,             ,     (    ,    ,      ).  V2Plus4      ,    .
  V2Plus4      ( ),  ... V2Plus      .
        V2Plus   V2Plus4       .

 H4


  ,   s2p

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   s2p


,   ,   ,     N2PK VNA  - .      ,    :



: F_zp=15995540.48, Rm=8.71, Lm=0.007855, Q=90631.0,  Fp    ,  S1P   ,      .    ,     VNA ,   GUI  .        ,    , IMHO     ,        :Smile: .       ,     ,      2-3

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,          .  :     G/B (Y=G+jB)  ,              Rm  Lm.  ,  , Scilab  6.0.2,

----------

V2   .  ,  ,   H4

----------

,       ,   .    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,      ,      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,            .      ,    . ,  . ,  NanoVNA-APP 1.1.206  .s2p   ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ?


     - .   *VNA* c  SAA-2  .

----------

DARKSTAR

----------

... , ,  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> !


         !  :Smile:

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  .        1.0.53  /4

----------


## DiSlord

,     V2  CW  .

----------



----------


## DiSlord

.
 VRTP
https://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=32307

      LibreVNA  ( ,   $300      +  + )
    ,        (      2   ,   )

----------


## DiSlord

https://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=...dpost&p=878604
     6 
      12  40 
https://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=...dpost&p=878484

60  10    ,          (     )

 ,    ,   

     150-200$,      .

----------

DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------

DARKSTAR, Vladimir-dl7pga,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,     V2,      ,      
>       H/H4


    V2Plus  V2Plus4?

*  59 ():*

Version : git-20210215-417f5bd
Build Time: Mar 28 2021 - 21:05:19

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga       discord,       V2 plus.  .    -  ,  , ,  ?

----------

:Razz:

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,   SAA-2    4400 ,     .    4500 .    STOP  4499.999744 ,    4501 ,   STOP = 4500     .   NanoVNA-APP 1.1.206   4400   .    4 ,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,    - GD32F303,     STM32,     .      2_2.       .    28.03.2020   ,     26.09.2020

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,         ,        .     ,   (    ,      28.03.2020     DiSlorda     .     .
 -     2.2  V2Plus?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,   2plus   .
>       DiSLord   ?


   ?     DiSlorda  28.03.2021, . * #516* .  ,     ,        26.09.2020.      ?  V2Plus? .       . .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,      ?            >4500 ,       VRTP.RU

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> V2Plus    (        ),         12  150  (   )
> 
>     ,   ,


 ,   V2_2   ,    ? OwO  Groups.io (),         .     ?    ,    ,   ?
********************
        .

----------


## DiSlord

gab-chan   (   )



> gab-chan  01.03.2021
> to make things fun, from now on for v2plus upgrade requests i'll have you solve a puzzle - rules are (1) DM me and i'll send you the puzzle, which will be unique for every person (2) solve the puzzle yourself without help from others (3) no sharing of puzzle questions or answers (4) once you DM me the correct answer and SN i'll give you the binfile


  ,          ( ).

----------

, ,   .
 VRTP ,         .   ,  ,   .  SAA2N, -    .   ,   .  - ,  -  USB

----------


## aleks07111971

> , ,   .
>  VRTP ,         .   ,  ,   .  SAA2N, -    .   ,   .  - ,  -  USB


 ,    ?

----------

"" - ,      , ,  . "" -     ,     . , , .
   -   ,  .

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


    ? 						


dl7pga  19  2020


dl8rcb   1  2020

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,   1.3.2021   .   ,   !

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,  #535 - DiSlord   

*  54 ():*

         .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,      .   @gab-chen  discord'e    , ,   ,  ,    , .

----------


## vadim_d

?  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

?  :Smile:

----------

:Razz:   ,  , .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------

?    .     ,      .

----------

Thomas

----------


## Thomas

> .


      ?

----------


## DiSlord

V2Plus   V2Plus4

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,   gab-chen      .     .

----------


## DiSlord

> V2Plus  V2Plus4  ?


,     .       (  V2Plus4    )

    V2Plus  V2Plus4,          (     ).     . (    BBGAIN ,      (     ,        )

----------

Constantin007, DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

Ojisanciubou:
https://www.rudiswiki.de/wiki9/nanoV...Screen_capture
 ,    .     ,    USB Modus     ,        .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

delete

----------


## aleks07111971

! :Smile: 
     .
https://www.chipdip.ru/product/st-li...ini-multicolor
   ,   !

----------


## aleks07111971

v2plus,       
https://github.com/eried/Research/tr...e_v2.2_to_plus

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------

aleks07111971, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  ST-LINK  V2   ""  ?  ,  ,

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, 256   V2?      ,   

,  V2      
NC
NRST
GND
SWCLK
SWDIO

      USB 
SWDIO
SWCLK

   ST-LINK V2.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,    ,    ,      ,     https://github.com/eried/Research/bl...mg/changes.PNG 
    .
,  ,     .

----------


## DiSlord

? V2plus         V2

    V2plus4   ,      ,     V2Plus  ,        ,         ,          (  ).

----------


## R2DRH

.    .   ( )    v2_2   3.2   ?

----------


## R2DRH

,  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*R2DRH*,        FPU,  ,      (   2.8)

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*R2DRH*,   ?

----------


## R2DRH

,  fpu

----------


## R2DRH

,      ,     V2   (   3 ),

----------


## R2DRH

,    3...3,1

----------


## R2DRH

01.05.2020  4400,   .  .

----------


## R2DRH

,     .       NanoVNA App

----------


## R2DRH

,    , ,    .     , ,  , ,   .

----------


## R2DRH

,     -    ,  ,    ,     ,  .   ,        ,      R/S     .    -     (   SMA  ,        N      N ,).   nanoVNA V2,       2,9...3,2      ,    - .   R/S 0.2...0,3        .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## aleks07111971

,     ,  ,    ! :Smile:

----------


## R2DRH

-dl7pga,       DiSlord' .    2_2,     2 . (    ,  ).     V2 240x320 no fpu.       fpu.        516 V2 240x320.   .     .   !!!
P S    Nanovna App 1_1_207  -   ,   win10   -        .     205 .

----------

R2DRH

----------


## R2DRH

!

*  14 ():*

    ,  1   50

----------


## R2DRH

,  2  V2 3,5,     ,    .     fpu    .          

*  5 ():*

1   1 (/)

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## R2DRH

C  3,2.   ""    , CH1.

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> R2DRH,    , 1=ch0, p2= ch1,


    - *     




> ,

----------


## R2DRH

1  0,   .    ,    ,      1 (1)    S11 S12 0,    .

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


  ,              !

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,    ?


,        ,     "  ",

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,   ,    DiSlorda        .   ,   .  ,     .          4, ,      /4  V2/V2Plus/V2Plus4. ? ,      ,  51  101  ,  371    .

  NanoVNA-F V2    -    ,   .     . .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,   -         DiSlord'a,   ,     .

----------


## DiSlord

,         V2

      (   V2Plus,  V2Plus4 ,   ),         100%

        (   0x8000000    256k       STLink)

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,        http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...A-V2-(S-A-A-2) ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,   -     V2?

----------


## khach

> aleks07111971,        http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...A-V2-(S-A-A-2) ?


  - ,         V2      19 .        ,        S2P  , .    .
https://groups.io/g/nanovna-users/message/9036

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## EAM

** ,    ,   ? - ?    :   nanoVNA V2  GD32F303.  ,  FPU.  DiSlord   ,      FPU. ,  , ,   GD32F303  STM32F103?         STLink?

*  17 ():*

      .    ,        ,    ,    (!)  !   10-15 .   ?   MXD8641    ?

----------

EAM

----------


## DiSlord

,     (    ,           ),         96  V2  120  ,        (     ),    V2,

----------

EAM

----------

EAM

----------


## EAM

*Vladimir-dl7pga*, *DiSlord*, ** ,    . 
*
DiSlord*,        ,  .   ,  ,..  ... :Embarassed:   ,   .

     :    ,        ,    ,    (!)  !   10-15 .   ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EAM*, -       ,   ,     .

 GD32F303  ,  STM32F103xxxx

----------


## EAM

,  "", ...   :   .        . ,     .   ?     . , -, 

*  18 ():*

          .

----------


## EAM

*DiSlord*, . , ,    ADF .     . ADF      , -.   ,    ,      ...

----------


## DiSlord

V2    (  )

     (   )

----------


## DiSlord

,  ,      ,  /      ,   /  .          .      V2 ,     ( 40),        .

     Seek thermal compact,         200$     12-13),     ,

----------


## aleks07111971

500.
     ,      ,      ! :Smile:

----------


## RA9MDS

. 
 .  , .  nano-QT   . 
      CDC-ACM DEMO.   DfUse,    .  Windows 10.     .    DFU  .    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA9MDS*,      - NanoVNA V2 (SAA-2)   - ? 

DFuSeDemo     V2 . NanoVNA-QT,    DFU ,   1   ,       ,      (V2   DFU ,   BOOTLOAD,     ).  ,  NanoVNA-APP     H/H4,   V2.

     V2 https://nanorfe.com/downloads/NanoVN...nstaller_1.exe
********************  ********************  ********************  ********************  ***************
  NanoVNA-H/H4    https://disk.yandex.ru/d/pffzTe6a0nI3PQ -       Windows 8 64 bit,    Windows 10.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA9MDS*,   .  ? ,         - 2.8 . 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1826638
   ,    FPU  ,     *V2 320x240 grid NOfpu.bin*       .
,    
https://translate.google.com/transla...anovna-v2.html

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA9MDS*,     .
      ,  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1828132
      -   !
      -     ,  -  .
1.       
2.  
3.   ,   
4.    
5.  NanoVNA-QT 
6.   Device --- Select device    1       -   
7.         
8.       
9.     
---  -   ,   -     .

    , 

*  9 ():*

*RA9MDS*,     nanoVNA-Saver ?     NanoVNA-QT,         ,     
https://nanorfe.com/downloads/nanovn...ASaver.x64.zip 
      .   ,    - "  ".      .        .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,   ,          V2Plus , V2Plus4 -     !!!      ,  2_2

  -       DFU,        .     BOOTLOAD, . . 

     ,       - !     CONFIG ---> TOUCH CAL   ,   CONFIG ---> SAVE ,      ,    .        0 !!!        .

https://translate.google.com/transla...anovna-v2.html ,           -    13.10.2020,      2021.      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA9MDS*, ,      1  .      .  ,        Zadig?     .  ,       .     SDR Dongle?
- -
-  
-      USB     
-  VNA-QT     DEVICE --- DEVICE SELECT     ? 
        1,     , 
    ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> 


  ?         SDR Dongle

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## RA9MDS

,  .    .    .    .    .  ,  .   USB ,  .   .    Windows.

----------


## AlexanderT

SAA V2 PRO (GS300)  SAA V2 PRO-4 (GS400) ?

----------


## AlexanderT

!       * F2*,    .

----------

AlexanderT

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

https://nanorfe.com        V2,     https://nanorfe.com/downloads   403. !  ,  -     , .    SAA-2N 20201117 -    , ,   ,    20201013   4 , ,    ...2.74.bin

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  ("    ")
73

----------


## EEU

.  -,       ? ..           .

----------


## EEU



----------


## UN7RX

! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## DiSlord

V2      (    CH1     Logmag),   :
-     5 (   AVG)
    300        5000*300 = 1.5 ( ),             .
         (  ),    .

   (>140)   6,     .

    V2Plus4,   ,    .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*, 
1.     https://nanorfe.com/downloads/NanoVN...nstaller_1.exe 
2.   -    ?      . 
3.   ,     /   CONFIG --> (   )--> VERSION 

,  -    

   SAA-2 (NanoVNA V2) https://nanorfe.com

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,        -

----------


## aleks07111971

! 
    2.8    ,       4 ,       (  3d ),    !

----------


## aleks07111971

> ,    NanoVNA v2 (S-A-A)  NanoVNA F v2?


 .
  ,  RF  V2    !
    ,         ( ),          ) , ,   .  !

----------


## Pavel83

,           (  ).  .    ,  .    ,       .  ,        (   ).
 ,   ,      ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*,    ,       CONFIG---> TOUCHCAL,      Enter,     /. 
    ,      ,       ,  .      .   ,    CONFIG---> SAVE.         .
           .

 ,  -  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*,       .           ,    6.     .      ,       .       ,     .
     NanoVNA-QT  NanoVNA-APP.

   .    ,

----------


## Pavel83

,     :Sad:  .  NanoVNA SAA V2     ?    ,   ?     ...  ,  3,2 , ,      .

----------


## Pavel83

,          .    1420 ,          .

----------


## aleks07111971

> ,          .    1420 ,          .


   ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

1420 , 120   / ?

----------


## vadim_d

> -  ?


          ?  -

----------


## DL8RCB

OFF




> (    )


 ,    ?
  ,  :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%C3%F6/page119 

 ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*,    CONFIG,  VERSION     (    ,   ).      2020-,  19.06.2020, 01.05.2020  28.03.2020,      ,     0...4     , CONFIG ---> RECALL --->RECALL 0, .

    , 26.09.2020          0.       50  - 900 .     .

 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*,      ,   ,  ,          . 
  1420 :
 1300 
  1500 ,  .      1, .    ,   1  .     51  101  .    371 .   ,   - ,     ,       320240 grid.bin 
  NanoVNA-QT  NanoVNA-APP

       4400 ,  ,    3000 .

.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*,       .   ,     ,    .

https://nanorfe.com     ,   ,   . .

----------

Pavel83

----------


## aleks07111971

> !    ,  ,  .


https://youtu.be/PVys6A3JUog
https://youtu.be/atFm13Rh0N4

https://youtu.be/K-LSazLGJXs

----------

Pavel83

----------


## aleks07111971

,     F V2.
   ?  !')
    .

  -   .  F V2   ,  V2  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*,   ,   #691 ---> *aleks07111971*,      , ,   ,    .  ,        .

----------


## aleks07111971

> 2,8  NanoVNA SAA v2?


  ,   !




> *Pavel83*,   ,   #691 ---> *aleks07111971*,      , ,   ,    .  ,        .


   ?     :Smile:

----------


## Pavel83

...
     .   ,  ,   .    .      2     .        ,    .    .
  ,       ,     ?

----------


## Pavel83

, ,   .   ,    ,     ()   .   ,   .     ,     .           .       .
    :   DFU   ,   *JOG LEFT*  ,     . ,       ?

----------


## Pavel83

.   7   : http://prntscr.com/15z0n79 .   .     .    USB-?      ?

----------


## Pavel83



----------


## Pavel83

,        . ! !
    ,    .       .

----------


## EAM

> 2,8  NanoVNA SAA v2?


            .  .  .   9  17 . .      .      .    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*AlexanderT*,       NanoVNA V2     2020,     . -  ,   19.06.2020.

     PRO?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*AlexanderT*, .     V2  28.03.2020    01.05.2020    FPU  ,   CONFIG---> VERSION.      19.06.2020     FPU.  FPU   ,      .       ,    16.09.2020


*aleks07111971*,   ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*,        noFPU -  FPU (floating point unit) ,       .     ,    .

        ,      . AVG  2  80 ( DISPLAY),  8 ,  DFU  BOOTLOAD

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*, ,   2.8  371 . ?   51  101       .    NanoVNA-APP 1.0.206  

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/t-i6TzjqWdxmVg

----------

Pavel83

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Pavel83*,      noFPU,  ,

----------


## EAM

*Pavel83*,    ,     .    ... ,      4 : ,     20 . .     ,   , ,   .

----------

Pavel83

----------

AlexanderT, Pavel83

----------


## Pavel83

,     3D-  NanoVNA SAA v2   2,8 ?

----------

Pavel83

----------


## Pavel83

?

----------


## aleks07111971

> *Pavel83*,   ,        NanoVNA-H (. ),  ,  150,  . V2   1 ,     .


  ! :Smile:      300 !!!
 V2  50 ,    ,       (        ),       V2 2,8 '    ,   ,   () ! :Smile:

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## aleks07111971

> *aleks07111971*, , 50 .       ,   ?
> ,     2.8  .      ,      (    SD  ).


!        ( ).       ( 300)   V2   2,8  .
   ! :Smile:    ! :Smile:    14      (   ! :Smile: 
        !
     ,     ,   !
      ,  ,     !    !   ! :Smile: 

       ,  ,   !
 :Smile: 
       !    (      ),         ,   - (   ),     ,   !
      ! :Smile: 
   ,    ,     !
  ? @  !
 , , ,  ! :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  :
-  :          ,    ,      .    
-  :    ,    ,      ,           .

----------

DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,    V2.     SAA-2?  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,          .  ,    SAA2-S  SAA-2S

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,

----------


## aleks07111971

> ""


a  N-    ? :Smile:   500.

----------


## aleks07111971

> ,


 ,           !
   .

----------


## aleks07111971

> ,         ?


 ! :Smile:    sma       ,   -     !?
 , .  .

----------


## aleks07111971

> N


 ,   (  )   N     ,   ,     .

----------


## aleks07111971

!!!
 ,      ,     ! :Smile:

----------


## aleks07111971

,     50 N-?    3!?

----------


## RT8B

> ... ,     50 N-?    3!?


      ( vhfdx.ru         ).     qrz.ru   .    ,    ,   ...

----------


## DiSlord

,

----------


## DiSlord

?  OWO      .
    LibreVNA      (     400$)

----------


## DiSlord

V2   :
-      (      H4   s*p )
-   
-        

     V2:
- DSP     DSP  (     H4  int64,      )
-   -   ( ),     ,  (     )
-     -          4  ,     SPI 
-         (    140),     H4

    ,      V2  V2Plus (           V2Plus)

----------

aleks07111971, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------



----------


## DiSlord

V2       ,        
     371    1:

   ,      (       ,        ,      ),      ,     


    ,    2  (   )

*  34 ():*

  V2  H4   

 ,  H4   

   NanoVNA-App,   ,

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## aleks07111971

,        ,      !

----------

4",  ST7796S .     ILI9486. 
  ,  ?

----------



----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,           SAA-2 ( 2.8 )?     4?   ,    /?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,     V2  .      - 4 (,   )  .   V2  SD Card .   CONFIG-->VERSION   LSE,  ,      .         ,    .  ,  ,   ,   .
    ,   ?     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA4FOC*,    ?       CONFIG--> VERSION ,   .     3.1?    NanoVNA-H?    NanoVNA-F V2   4.3 ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  ,    "",       
""  
   ,    ,   ?

----------


## RA4FOC

,   .   .    3.1.     ,   . 



       .

----------

RA4FOC

----------


## RA4FOC

,     CONFIG.     ?   . , VDD  BOOT .     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,   .  ,     CONFIG

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA4FOC*,      DfuSeDemo?     ,   .      .       CONFIG,      DFU -    .    ,            VDD+BOOT0    ,       .          DFuSeDemo.

*  16 ():*

*aleks07111971*,         NanoVNA-H.     ,   edy555  hugen79. -        CONFIG.  ,    VERSION,     .    ,    VDD    BOOT0 -      DFU

----------

RA4FOC

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


  ?



> - :

----------

RA4FOC

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


,  " ",     ,       ?
    ,    ,     ,    Hi!

----------


## DL8RCB

> , ,   .


  ,      "-".






> 


     ,         ""  ,
      " "

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA4FOC*,    DfuSeDemo,      ?  ,   .dfu, ,

----------

ua9d

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,  ,   ?       DiSlord  31.07.2021  V2   2.8 , V2   4 , V2Plus 2.8 , V2Plus 4 , V2Plus4,    H  H4.

----------

ua9d

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*, ,     * groups.io* ,     .   nanovna-users,  nanovnav2, nanovna-beta-test.         .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,    🙂

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,    ,   S-A-A 2     2.8"    ,      .    S11   .

----------


## aleks07111971

,     !
        ,    ,       .

----------


## aleks07111971

!  ,      ,    712    !!! :Smile: 
 ,     !!!
    ! 
  ,     () .

----------


## khach

> SAA2s    ADF4350  MAX2071


    MAX2871?   ,  



> *Analog Devices Completes Acquisition of Maxim Integrated* * Aug 26 2021            -Wilmington, MA        *


           .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*khach*,     .  Microchip  Atmel      , ,  .

----------


## aleks07111971

> SAA2s    ADF4350  MAX2071 ( )
>       ,    ( )


, , ! :Smile: 
 ? ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EW1HF*,     ?   Windows 10  :

https://nanorfe.com/downloads/NanoVN...nstaller_1.exe ?

         .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

?   Windows 10 Pro 64 bit.   ,  Windows      ,    .     Windows   ""

----------


## vadim_d

> W     ...


   ,

----------


## EW1HF

...   ...        (remove only)      -    ...  ...

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EW1HF*,   .    , ,       .   , ,     Windows   - ,     .   Cypress    .   (   6)         ,      1,        ,   .

----------


## aleks07111971

> ...   ...        (remove only)      -    ...  ...


,   ,     usb 2,  usb 3    .

*  5 ():*




> -


    ,     ,       ,    .
 ,   ,      ,      ,      .
      ? :Smile: 
    ,   !   ,     !: :Smile:

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,             USB3,        SAA-2 (6) , NanoVNA-H / NanoVNA-H4 (7)   SSD USB3.         NanoVNA-QT   SAA-2.     NanoVNA-APP.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EW1HF*,    USB   , ,

----------


## DerBear

*Vladimir-dl7pga*, ,      **  V1. 
    V2   ? 
            . !

----------

DerBear, R5OE

----------


## AlexanderT

> NanoVNA V2 Pro
> GS-300 (3.2"), GS-400 (4.0") ,     ,


 ,   , -

_Version: git-20200501-47b2b83
may 1 2020
board: NanoVNA V2_2

_   GC300   ,    .

----------

AlexanderT

----------


## aleks07111971

DiSLord V2 1.0.70
  2.8'  4'



https://groups.io/g/nanovna-beta-tes.../85882882#3048

 ()

  V2:
-  ?? Vbat  xpt2046 (  hw mod):
  7 vbat  xpt2046    -     + ?? 
https://ldm-systems.ru/f/doc/catalog /HY-TFT-2,8/XPT2046.pdf
  7   ,       (     ),     CONFIG-> EXPERT SETTING-> VBAT OFFSET,   H / H4


-       V2:

  NanoVNA-App

 : 2054 07 2250BBGGRR00

20 -  
54 -  ( )
07 -  ( 7 - LCD_TRACE_2_COLOR)
22 -   
50 -  ( )
BB -   RGB
GG -   RGB
RR -   RGB
00 -

    [8]  : 2054081250


rx * 00 fc 00 00

BB GG RR 00
20 -  
54 -  ( )
08 -  ( 8 - LCD_TRACE_3_COLOR)
12 -  dword
50 -  ( )

    H / H4
#define LCD_BG_COLOR 0
#define LCD_FG_COLOR 1
#define LCD_GRID_COLOR 2
#define LCD_MENU_COLOR 3
#define LCD_MENU_TEXT_COLOR 4
#define LCD_MENU_ACTIVE_COLO  R 5
#define LCD_TRACE_1_COLOR 6
#define LCD_TRACE_2_COLOR 7
#define LCD_TRACE_3_COLOR 8
#define LCD_TRACE_4_COLOR 9
#define LCD_TRACE_5_COLOR 10
#define LCD_TRACE_6_COLOR 11
#define LCD_NORMAL_BAT_COLOR 12
#define LCD_LOW_BAT_COLOR 13
#define LCD_SPEC_INPUT_COLOR 14
#define LCD_RISE_EDGE_COLOR 15
#define LCD_FALLEN_EDGE_COLO  R 16
#define LCD_SWEEP_LINE_COLOR 17
#define LCD_BW_TEXT_COLOR 18
#define LCD_INPUT_TEXT_COLOR 19
#define LCD_INPUT_BG_COLOR 20
#define LCD_LC_MATCH_COLOR 21
#define LCD_GRID_VALUE_COLOR 22
#define LCD_INTERP_CAL_COLOR 23
#define LCD_DISABLE_CAL_COLO  R 24

-    SD- (  , . https://groups.io/g/nanovna-users/message/23642 )
-   ,   hw (    Owo MCULIB)
-      i2c   2    si5351,     <140 ,   2     
-   bmp,    bmp      
-         ,    V2 401    

PS     SAA2    V2,  Hugen         V2.

DiSLord    !

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

> DiSLord V2 1.0.70  2.8'  4'DiSLord    !


 NanoVNA-H  ?  , -   .

----------


## EW1HF

STM32  NANOVNA V@ S-A-A_2  EW1HF

----------


## aleks07111971

> STM32  NANOVNA V@ S-A-A_2  EW1HF


 ,  USB ,    ( Nano VNA-App).
   ,      (STM32) .
   ( ),  ,   .

----------


## EW1HF

VNA   USB ...    VNA       ...       ...    ...    ,    1   2  ...       ...    ...?    -  ...      ...    ...?!       ,    NANOVNA V2 S-A-A-2...      ...! ...!  EW1HF

----------


## aleks07111971

,   !

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

> SAA2s    ADF  MAX, http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1852056 :         30


    .  -    DiSlord'...

----------

paguo-76M2fet

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,     2.8"? 6 ?     ,     . 451 ?

----------

paguo-76M2fet, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## EW1HF

...   ...VNA    ...          VNA    ...   " "  ...      VNA.                   ...         VNA         ...           VNA...  ...

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EW1HF*,  ,      ?    . -     -    ( ),  ,      ,    USB . 
   ,      . ?        ,     ,       . 
:         , o FLIP DISPLAY --> SAVE.

*DiSlord*,  ,    -      :Wink: 
  NanoVNA V2 black&gold   3.2"

----------


## aleks07111971

> SAA2s    ADF  MAX,


 ,  ,     ,  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EW1HF*,   - *    () ,   , * .        .      "" , ,  usb  .   -.  ,   .
  NanoVNA-QT,     device,       -1,   ,    ,   .   .  ,   , ,      -  .   ,   ,    100%,    .        .

     ,        -   .   ,    ,      ,    TOUCH CAL,   [ENTER] ,      ,     .       , CONFIG ---> SAVE .          . 
       1.0.70,   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EW1HF*, ,   ?    1.0.70,   V2 320x240.bin  .

----------


## EW1HF

,  ...!         ... :Smile:

----------


## NanoVHF

,  ,      V1  V2 (SAA2)   2.8"    ?

----------

NanoVHF

----------


## NanoVHF

--....   !      ,        ,         (   ).    4" .  !  ,         4" .     .  ,      DiSlord!

----------


## EAM

*Vladimir-dl7pga*,    #884    NanoVNA V2  ? -   githab-Dislord   .

----------

EAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EAM*,   ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EAM*,  ,      
: DiSlord - This FW for all V2, and not need FPU

     ,    nanovna-beta-test  groups.io
 ,      .    ,     :Wink:

----------

EAM

----------

EAM

----------


## aleks07111971

.
1.   ,    ,       7 ,    ,     +.
2.    7 ,     , ,    ,  ,     ! :Smile:

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,    ,      6,7,8.   2.   .    -     ...

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EAM*,        ,   ,    ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,    -  6,7,8     ,  ,    
       SD Card,

----------


## EAM

*Vladimir-dl7pga*, ,     .     .       7   ( DiSlord)

*
aleks07111971*,    2.8"

----------


## EW1HF

- VNA     OTG    NanoVNA web USB Client...?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EW1HF*, NanoVNA V2 (SAA-2)       -  .     ,   OTG,  .  NanoVNA-H  4 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  -   4 -      V2?
,     ,        ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA9MDS*,     ,       ?

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1856917 ( 1.0.70)   

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1842581 ( 1.0.69) -

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA9MDS*, 

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...2&d=1632779406     1.0.70 

    - 2.8  4 ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> 4.56.


  ,   2.8  (7.1 ),      *V2 320240 v1.0.70.bin*  , 320x240 -    2.8

----------

RA9MDS

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*RA9MDS*,    V2 ?

----------


## aalex

!   ,   .    ,   NanoVNA V2_2 (S-A-A-2N)  ?
 -    , ,      ...  .            SHORT, LOAD    (  ;      ).   ,   CH0     ,  ,  ... ,   -500  (!)     250      50 , ..  . 
  ,   ,  CW    ,        , ECAL /,   ,      ,  CH0         (MDX8641)...   .

----------


## aalex

-   ?

----------


## NanoVHF

.   -  ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 
1.   
2.

----------

aalex

----------


## aalex

*DL8RCB*     .

*aleks07111971*        U551 (MXD8641).         CH0,    50 ,   .        ,      .    MXD8641  ... ,     .

!

----------


## uw5eht

.   NanoVNA S-A-A V2 Pro. 3,2 .       ( 4 ).       .        , ...  ,        .  ,     Unknown Device.  CypressDriverInstall  er_1 ,  .
    ST-Link V2,        (GD32F303CCT6)   , , ...         . 
   ?    ?

----------

uw5eht

----------


## uw5eht

.      .

----------

uw5eht

----------


## uw5eht

,     STM  .

----------

uw5eht

----------


## uw5eht

?      .      ,   ST-LINK     .  .  VNA          ?

----------

uw5eht

----------


## uw5eht

,    ,     .
      .   .
          .    !

----------

uw5eht

----------


## uw5eht

.       .

----------


## DiSlord

,                ST-Link

https://groups.io/g/nanovna-beta-tes...r_cpu/87164007

0x08000000,      0x08004000

  V2 (   V2Plus/Plus4,     )      

!!!          ,

----------

aleks07111971, paguo-76M2fet, uw5eht, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*uw5eht*,      ?
------
!    !

----------

aleks07111971, uw5eht, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*uw5eht*, ,   https://aliexpress.ru/item/100500254...26bb7cc1HjFddx

----------

uw5eht

----------


## andry252

NanoVna-F v2.
    DPD   ,     .
 ,  ,  ,   ,    .
  ,    . ,   -        . 
  ,         . 
      "Display".    "SWR"     ,      .
 ,   - ,   ,    - ,        .
     ,         ,   .        .
       !
* -   ?*   ,       ,         .

*     ,   -    ,  ?*

----------


## andry252

,   ,       .   - ,             .
                   ,    (, ). ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA-APP-1.1.208-6.3G     6.3 ,      6300   ,  6000

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA-APP-1.1.208-6.3G
: SAA-V2 (50  - 3000 )
 1: 50  - 6300  (),    ,   4500 
 2: 50  - 6300  (),      30  ,    4500 
 3: 50  - 100 ,    ,  . 

     ?        
-----
 ,     
-----
   1.1.208-6.3G  ,    1.1.206
  3,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,     1.0.70-fix   .     ?  .        .   .

----------


## DiSlord

V2   6.3 ?    ,     4,4     .




> ?


        (   ),    .      .

   ,  10-30 (   ), V2       ,        . 1-100,  30 - ,             .    1   ,    ,    . 

 NanoVNA-App   ,      .    6  LibreVNA,             ,        (    ).    ,       .

----------

DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

.   1.0.70-fix

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,   100  - 3000      RG405  30     .        1  - 100 .     ?     ,  , Empty= .
  ,   ,       ,      .
     0 -   ,     26.09.2020,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, ,      ,      ,      .     30  RG405.
 ,   SAA-2.   ,      V2Plus (   )     LiteVNA 62.     ?

----------

aleks07111971

----------


## DL8RCB

> DL8RCB,   100  - 3000     RG405  30     .


 , .



> 


   ,  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,    SAA-2   1.1-.     .            ,   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,    , -  .

----------


## andry252

!
    ,         .          .        .
     .     ,    ,           ,    ,                 .
*  ,   ?
*        ,      ,      ,   .   ,      ,      ,        .
   ?

----------


## R8AGK

*andry252*,   - z1d1@yandex.ru

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*EAM*, NanoVNA-F V2 -  4.3"

----------


## andry252

> NanoVNA-F     F V2   nt35510
> https://aliexpress.ru/w/wholesale-nt35510.html
> 
> 
>      (   )
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/32228117302.html
> 
> 
> https://groups.io/g/nanovna-f-v2/topics



!
  ,  ,        ,   ,         .
    -             sysjoint.
  ,     https://aliexpress.ru/item/100000988...archweb201603_
TK043F55,     .  -     ,     ,           800!
   ,                 . 
  ,     -             ( )               .  ,  .       .            ,      .
     ,  -   -  . -       .

         ?       ,     ,   .

----------


## DiSlord

V2  v1.1  Dik2AM (    )

----------


## DiSlord

?       (   reset  ),   ,      /-       .

----------


## andry252

> *andry252*,   groups.io   ?
>  -   nanovna-f-v2+subscribe@groups.  io
>  - subscribe
>     subscribe  ,


     .
       ,   ,      .    .
 ,       .
   -  ,    .    , - ?
     ""       .
    ,      ,         . 
      ,     ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,   2  - 3 ,     ,   .     2  - 3  .   ,    .   "" -       .
  1.1-  DiSlord'a.

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


da.

----------

SNABBER

----------

SNABBER

----------


## aleks07111971

SNABBER
    N--     !
    sma  n,   ,  (  )       .

----------

R5OE, SNABBER

----------

SNABBER

----------


## aleks07111971

?
 .
   ,      ,       ! :Smile: 
       9      ? :Smile:

----------


## aleks07111971

,     9 (    ,        sma  ),   ,       ?   N -N ?
     ,    ,             3.

----------

SNABBER

----------


## aleks07111971

,   !
    V2,

----------

SNABBER

----------


## aleks07111971

*khach*, 
        ?
   ?

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## SNABBER

> ""   3


  ,  . ,    , ,    "",   "N".  ,     "".

----------

SNABBER

----------


## khach

> ,  RFT  .


   -             .     55 ,   -60.  .      .        60     .      UNEF 5/8-24 60  60      .
         ,            .
         -   .  LibreVNA     ,   ,         .  SMA       S-A-A-2    ,    .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## khach

> DISPLAY->SCALE->EDELAY    .


        30    -45?          -  .

----------


## aleks07111971

? 
      ,          15   102nc,    ! :Smile: 
    :
-  17,5      36=17.5*2.       !
  -         ,   .        (  )  .
    !
https://electronix.ru/forum/index.ph...opic&id=128665

----------


## aleks07111971

! :Smile: 

  ?
       !       !
   !    ! :Smile: 

    LNA,     .


*       .            : 2*15e-3/3e8*1e12 = 2*15/0.3 = 100 .*

   ! :Smile:       / (Bukova) 
        .            ,       .   , ,   15 ,   102  .

----------


## aleks07111971

,     HFSS,     (  )    .         .

          ,     ,     ?
 ? :Smile:

----------

paguo-76M2fet

----------


## aleks07111971

,        !

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

-  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*SNABBER*,    ,        ,    (       -  ),   CONFIG--->VERSION.        ,       ,       , SAA-V2
    01.05.2020.    ,    ,     . , , 

https://nanorfe.com/nanovna-v2-user-manual.html

----------

R3DL, SNABBER

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*SNABBER*,  ,      SAA-V2 -   (  01.05.2020)   5    ,    -  7,       RECALL 0...6 ( )      START  STOP.     .      DiSlorda,    .    : 
-    1 -100   100 - 3
-    24-410   ~8.8 
-    500 
-     455 
-     45  
-  2000 - 3000    ... 

       .
, ,     0 -  -      ,      .    .

----------

R3DL, SNABBER

----------


## DiSlord

.

     Nano         .       ,      .

     3  (   ,     ).

OPEN -     
LOAD - 
SHORT -  
   ,    ''  (           ).        ,       (),             .

    ?
          -     .
   (     LiteVNA,      V2/H/H4. NanoVNA-Saver    ,       ):

      (   ,    )

   ,  -  :


   :

         ,     ?
    s1p .

    ,    :

          -  ,   .

        (       s1p ,    ,      )
    (         ,      )


     LiteVNA:


   , Lite         Load    ,       .

     ,         ,     ,      (  300 ,    6),      .

   -  ''     (             s1p )

----------

aleks07111971, EAM, paguo-76M2fet, RA4FHE, SNABBER, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DL8RCB

> NanoVNA V2 (S-A-A-2) ?

----------

aleks07111971, EAM, paguo-76M2fet, SNABBER, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


This program is licensed under the GNU General Public License version 3
NanoVNASaver 0.3.10
 W-11

----------

SNABBER

----------


## EAM

,    NanoVNASaver 0.3.10 (exe) ?   0.3.8.  githab/NanoVNASaver   ...

----------

EAM, SNABBER

----------


## EAM

*Vladimir-dl7pga*, , , - !  :Razz:   . 73!

----------


## aalex

##921...929.

   V2.2  U551 (MDX8641,  ).  ,    .
     Aliexpress   ,    .
MDX8641   ,   ,       .

 !

----------


## aleks07111971

> ##921...929.
> 
>    V2.2  U551 (MDX8641,  ).  ,    .
>      Aliexpress   ,    .
> MDX8641   ,   ,       .
> 
>  !


!     ! :Smile: 
          ?

----------


## aalex

> !     !
>           ?



https://aliexpress.ru/item/4000127542978.html?s  ku_id=10000000371213  341&spm=a2g0s.122695  83.0.0.c1a33beb3BYWN  j

----------

aleks07111971

----------


## R3DL

NanoVNA-APP     ()?

----------

R3DL, SNABBER

----------


## RT8B

> *...*  1.1.209...


,    ?    1.1.208.

----------


## DL8RCB

> W10


   W10? soft **,       W11 .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1876321

----------

SNABBER

----------

aalex, RT8B, SNABBER

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

https://github.com/DiSlord/NanoVNA-App

----------

SNABBER

----------

R3DL

----------


## UA6bqr

.
     75   ? .

----------

R3DL

----------


## UA6bqr

!!!    aleks07111971

----------


## RN6LW

?   ?   .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


   ()     , ,   ,

----------


## DiSlord

V2,   Lite       (  6  ,   8nV/Hz),        4nV/Hz    6,      1-2nV/Hz,     6-12 (          ).
    (  Lite,  V2      ,    )

 3-3.5,         ( ), /       (   Lite).

----------

aleks07111971, DL8RCB

----------


## vadim_d

> 


, -     ,        , -    :Smile:

----------

aleks07111971, DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  NanoVNA-H/H4  MODE --> SI5351/MS5351  .    V2   ,     ,   ,    ,    . 

    NanoVNA V2 Black&Gold 3.2" (   2021,    ),        nanorfe.com   "" .       MS5351M.   ,    V2   SI5351?   1.2 beta 4 (  SD Card).  SD Card    ,         . 

         2.8",     - ,            S11,    ,    Micro USB.      ,     -  ,         .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA V2 (,   SAA-2)   .   ,  .      ,   ,  USB    SS405.  LOAD    ,        4 .        SAA-2,     -      -  (    2000 m/H),     ,        ,        . ,  -   5351,   SI. GS8722C  .   20200501,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*, LM4562MAX/NOPB   ,  LME49720,    digikey,     mouser   2023-,  digikey.de -  35 .     , 2.7 nV...

----------

aleks07111971

----------


## vadim_d

> "",


    (G),       (3G, 4G...),     :Smile:

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

, -   ?

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

> -    , .


   (  NanoVNA-H),      (SMA).    __ ,    , -  ""     .

EDIT:
, -    ,      .   ""  ( )   .

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

, -    ""     .

----------


## Moll

!            ,        ,       .    .

----------


## Moll

> /  ?


 , 

 ,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Moll*,      ,   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Moll*,      ,   "" 2.8.  ?  ,   .      ,  ,   .  -         .    ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA V2 v2_2

----------

Moll, R5OE

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

LiteVNA 62.  .      NanoVNA-APP 1.1.209-6G.  1.0.70  1.2.08.      .   - .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,      4.08 ,    vbat_offset 380     Version  ,      .          ?

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, ,    .    NanoVNA-H,    , 1300 / <-> 650 /,   .        4056,  1 .   ,   .
 ,   ,    ?       , +/- 45,  .
SAA-2:   , DK2AM    !       ,   .       ,      V2    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,         ,     45,            90.    H  V2.    V2    ,    , - V2    ,       2000 /,  .

   HX4054A  TP4056 -

----------


## DiSlord

.
   H4/H  Lite H4   ( H v3.6         )
   SanDisk  16     H4,      H  Lite.
    ,           (   ),     (   ,        /).
    ,   .
   -    1 ,    (  3 )

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, LiteVNA:    ""  USB3 ,         4.08 .         VERSION ,   vbat_off 410 ,      vbat_off    NanoVNA-H.         3.96

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,    .          ,   ?      .

----------


## DiSlord

?  ,   -   .     -   ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*, LibreVNA, 6 GHz,  ,  ...

*DiSlord*,    . , ,      .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

LiteVNA:   3.5  ()  ,    0 .  ...   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,     .     ,  , .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

LiteVNA: .     (   3.2 )  2.5      4.03 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,  3.5 ,       4.04 . vbat_offset 380 mv.   , ~40-45 ,    .         .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## vadim_d

> (    0 )


 0  -  ,    ,

----------


## AlexanderT

> 4.12


    ,   -       ,         -  .     4     3.6        ,     4.2 (    )  500 ,  .
            ,     .             ,        -

----------


## rw6cm

!
  1.2.08  V2     SD .       ,     1.1.00,      .
      ,   .    ?

 

SD  :


SD :





  .   ,  0  VBAT OFFSET,      0.35   .
      .    .   ?

----------

rw6cm

----------


## rw6cm

> 1.2.09


!   .     SD.
     .

----------


## DiSlord

H  H4?    bandwidth    -100  ,   .
  V2     90

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,   NanoVNA S2002?
NanoVNA-H  4 ,   V2 , LiteVNA ,   S2002 -

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, SAA-2 (.   )  SAA-2N?  SMA    N?
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1789570

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,  ,     ,   .             3.2     2.8      (  ),     NanoVNA V2 Black&Gold   NanoVNA V2,     5  2020.     .   ,      CONFIG--->VERSION,      .

    NanoVNA-APP,      ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PgLthVAsG90TGg NanoVNA-APP 1.1.209 - ,   .  Windows ,   - .

    1.1.00  17.12.2021 (  ,     ),        .       TOUCH CAL -  ,       .     ---> CONFIG--->SAVE  CONFIG.           CONFIG--->FLIP DISPLAY ,    CONFIG---> SAVE CONFIG,          .

        SD Card       EXPERT SETTINGS  ,     ,      -       ,     ,         ,      .     NanoVNA-H4, LiteVNA 62  LiteVNA 64.

  .        
        ,  , DK2AM.    .

*  25 ():*

 NanoVNA-APP  NanoVNA-APP    -     "  "       .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,     ,   .    ,      ,   ,       .     ,  .
  ,     ,      13.10.2020.    ,       
https://nanorfe.com/nanovna-v2-user-manual.html
     13.10.2020     17.12.2021.
    (101)   (401),     , ,     .         2020    ,    ,      .  ,  DiSlord',     ,     ,    .
  13.10.2020 -      .  .

----------


## HAM

C APP !
  ,  .
 com3  ,   usb ,    (  ).
    ?
 USB      QT  Saver   

*  12 ():*

          50 .
    .

----------


## HAM

,  .
    .
USB    .

*  7 ():*

   saver

----------


## HAM

.
      .
 .pdf

----------


## HAM

*  5 ():*

     .
      ,    .   .
       +10      .

   ,     APP.
           .
     ,    ?
    .

----------


## HAM

.
 :Smile: 
        ,      .
 ,         .    
         .     200 ,     4 .
     45 .      .
   .         .
 4       .

----------


## HAM

, .
  Saver   .
     .
      .
     .
    .
      ,  :Smile: 
      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,        NanoVNA   QER ,  . ,  ,      ,    ,  ,     .  ,   ,  101. ,  NanoVNA-H   101 ,     ( NanoVNA-H4 - 401).    V2.          ( DiSlord!),   201 ( 2020 ),  371,  401,     2.8".      LiteVNA 62 (2.8")   1001  ,        ,       . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSAzSt5s8ZI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB2_ymXdL9w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5CBp8SEwqY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyXyBOpQdRw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGiG3Pfim8Q

       QER   V2   2.8",    401    AVG ( ,     )

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, V2    13.10.2020    ,  201 .      .        13.10.2020.
,      ,    1.1.00,           . 
        ,       ,          Dishal,     ,       .

   ,      ,         ,    ,         .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,  V2  CH0 = S11  -     , -        .    , ,     .      TinySA - ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,  , Saver  ,  QT  LiteVNA,   "" V2,    .   .  1.1.00    17.12.2021,       .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, ,      8888 ?        ,     9 .
   ,      XTAL SERIES (S21),         ,    ,    ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vadim_d*,       26666.(6)?  :Smile:

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Slav9n*,   
https://nanorfe.com ... Software :
https://nanorfe.com/nanovna-v2-software.html

----------

Slav9n

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,     27 ,  ,  3-   9 ,  ,   . - ,    - 27.000  27000

  -      ,      .     ,     ,   .  , ,   

 -   Philips  49    ( 16.... ).     3  4   ,   .

*  22 ():*

      ,    (   ojisankoubou,     1.1.00).

----------

Constantin007, DL8RCB, paguo-76M2fet, R5OE, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

NanoVNA-App  (    ),   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,       .   ,        ,      .                    ,      .          .

        V2?

 , ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, ,    ?  ,

----------


## DiSlord

V2,    (     App)

----------


## HAM

.    2020.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1895552

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw6cm*,        13.10.2020,      17.12.2021,   (   !) 1.2.09,       ,  .    ,     01.05.2020  ,   . 
  , .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw6cm*, ,   HW  ,          V2.     ,  LiteVNA ,  v2.2 - , , HW ,   .   ,     - 13.10.2020,    nanorfe team.  nanoVNA-APP 1.1.209

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw6cm*,   NanoVNA-APP 1.1.209   LiteVNA,    (.  nanovna-beta-test),   19 G,  ,  2   (.   ).   ,   ,   
        ,    - .

----------

rw6cm

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw6cm*,    V2  LiteVNA?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw6cm*,    V2    NanoVNA V2_2

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw3wt*,   NanoVNA V2 Black&Gold?   ,     ,  .     ,  .     ,    .   ,     https://nanorfe.com ,  . 

   , ,    401    101.  ,          2.8" -  ,    3.2"     2.8",   320240 .       13.10.2020 (. ),    ,      01.05.2020.  (    , 7  5-,       0)

    ()   LiteVNA 62 -   2.8",    50  - 6300 ,  ,      NanoVNA-H 

      ,   .    ,      .        ,   .

----------

rw3wt

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, ,  ,    dualband      (2400  5000 ).

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, ?   , , ,   -          ( ,   )

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,     ,         ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, -    V2. LiteVNA -   .     V2,       3-   -  ,  , ,    .         MS5351M. 

  LiteVNA.     - .    -     .  ,    V2    .     ,     .s1p, .s2p,     micro SD Card.

 10  - 6300 .      .      S21 (  )   40

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*aleks07111971*,     ,         .   vadim_d,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> s1p  s2p


    S-,      -    ,         http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1877050

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


      -,      ,   .

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*khach*, . 10  - 6 .   , OPEN, SHORT, LOAD, ISOLN, THRU.   ISOLN   S21    LOAD.        .   .     ,   ,  -

  ,   -   . ,   NanoVNA-APP S21   40

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, ,     -  .      LOAD        ISOLN,        .   -  ? ,  ,   ,  ,   6      all inclusive.

----------


## khach

> .


,           .       .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw3wt*,   -   ?     .

    .  , ,  ,        . NanoVNA V2 Black & Gold   NanoVNA V2 (SAA-2)       ,   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw3wt*,   -   ?       ISOLN.    (     )     LOAD,    .

NanoVNA V2  SAA-2 -    ,   Hardware Version 2_2.
   Black&Gold  .             2021      .    13.10.2020   DiSlorda

 THRU -    0   1

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

, ISOLN  ,   50 Ohm   .
 THROUGH -  S11  S21,   .     ?

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

,    :
 S21  LOAD,  S11  ,     ,  ""        OPEN,      SHORT,     SHORT  LOAD,     ,    ISOLN LOAD   S21    ,   S21   ,     ,    THRU
 ,     (""),    ?
,   ,    (-),   ""  ,    .

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

,      .

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

,     NanoVNA V2,   NanoVNA-H    S21,        ,  (  !)    .

----------

EAM

----------

EAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,   -     V2,   LiteVNA 62.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw3wt*,      ? ,  .
1.    ,     
2. ,   ,        
3.         , ?     -   , ? 
 ,    ,   NanoVNA-QT             https://nanorfe.com -   NanoVNA-V2 ( SAA-2  ).

  13.10.2020   .      ,      24.11.2020,       ,   .

*  48 ():*

*rw3wt*,     24.11.2020.      13.10.2020 -     50   3       ,     , ,      3   ,       .  ,      - .     24.11.2020   .

https://nanorfe.com/images/V2Plus4_Manual_NC4BR.pdf -    ,       NanoVNA-V2Plus4,    NanoVNA-V2.       ,       13.10.2020.

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/J-TDAuarRB-Y5g

----------

rw3wt

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw3wt*,      :Wink: 
*r3wt*?

----------


## Svyatoslav

.
       ,       ,            ,         .
                    vna,  nano vna         .
                 .
           ,         .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

-   .         NanoVNA-V2 -  NanoVNA V2 Black & Gold   3.2"  NanoVNA V2   2.8"   .        .   ,     LiteVNA 62. NanoVNA V2  ,    - -    Amazon     " ",  , , ,   ,    .

           ( ).      .       , ,  .

,  ,  1  2020 .      DiSlord'a v1.3.00 release  27  2022.      SD Card,   .    -   .      ,           .          QWERTY ,        .

Dieter, DK2AM       .    SAA-2N   4".    ,     SD ,      .  . 

    NanoVNA V2 (SAA-2) 2.8"  SAA-2N 4"

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## UA6ATG

. (   )   .   ,       pc?   ..   ?  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,           . ,    -   .  ,    ,   6,7  8     .  , 7-   . 
  -           .       3.3, 3.45  4.75  -    ,       .              .

*UA6ATG*, ,  ,  ?           , ?

*  37 ():*

*DiSlord*,   SAA-2,              ,     ,     ,  2000 /     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

V2   .      (  ),               .      .         ,       ,     .
   - -            

*  6 ():*

*RD3B*,         NanoVNA V2 = S-A-A-2 v2.2,       .         SAA v2.2

----------


## DiSlord

LiteVNA64   (   TinySA4  ).      ,   5-6.       ,   USB  H / H4 (   V2 ,      1.5-2   H)

      ,     (  ).
    ,    3.5   -90,    -80,  2 avg. (      LiteVNA62)

    -100     H/H4     100.

     9,  8.7   -50  2     -60,   .

 ,     V2Plus4 (    ,   ). 

      ,      Lite v1.3,    .   (    )    5-10   ,  .

----------

aleks07111971, NanoVHF, paguo-76M2fet, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## HAM

.
    VNA H4    APP  .   V2__2      USB  .
    usb  ,   H4  .   .
   ,  .
     101, 201, 301, 401, 501.        .
 H4  101.201,401.....
        2020 .        .
   .      .    QT. APP   .
  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,  ,    ?    2_2   2.8  3.2 ,    4    .

  NanoVNA V2    NanoVNA-APP 1.1.209. a         -   MicroUSB-mama--USB-C-papa.      Micro-USB.        ,   .    NanoVNA-H4 (USB-C)  NanoVNA V2 (micro-USB).    USB3.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,    NanoVNA-QT       NanoVNA-APP,         .dfu, .bin, .hex
 .  NanoVNA-QT    V2/LiteVNA.  LiteVNA      ,   V2,  ,     ,    V2.
        NanoVNA V2 Black& Gold   3.2".    USB ,     - USB   .

  ,      ,  ,   OTG Adapter.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

1.3.00  NanoVNA V2 (SAA-2)   2.8" (320240)  4" (480320).  .
   .bin  ,    .txt,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,  ,      .     .   .    ?  ,     01.05.2020? Dazwischen liegen die Welten =   !

,   :   NanoVNA V2   SAA-2   TOUCH CAL ( ),          ,    .      CONFIG---> SAVE CONFIG !

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,     5    ,  ,   20201013 -  .  ,  . 401    101.

!     SAA-2N  4"    , 2.8"?

,    -    NanoVNA V2, .8"?  ,    . LiteVNA 62 ,   , 6.3 . 

      .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## HAM

,  . APP .
.
             .
  . 

*  9 ():*

    .
     VNA-H4       .



      .        USB. APP  QT Saver.
       .    .
  70   SMD  .   ,   Nane.

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## HAM

.
    .
   .
     ..
 .
                .
   .

*  11 ():*

      .
      ?
         ,   2,8       ,
    .
     .
       ,               .

----------


## DL8RCB

> RECALL,     START  STOP


   ,   ( fr.     ) 



> a


,  



> S21 LOGMAG


 (    )....Hi

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

. NanaVNA H4  .   V2__2   .
          .

 APP  QT           .

----------


## DiSlord

Config->DMSG
  BBGAIN0, 1, 2, 3

 ,  :
 0 dB
 -5.6 dB
 -9,5 dB
 -20 dB

   ,

----------

HAM

----------


## DiSlord

V2  ,   ADF4351     ,  .

----------

EAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,   https://github.com/nanovna-v2/NanoVNA2 
   gEDA,    gSCHEM,        .pdf
    ,      ,       NanoVNA-H    
* fab*  ,     gerbview, ,     2_2,  2_0

*DiSlord*,   DMSG  . ,   SAA-2  BBGAIN 3 -19.90 dB

----------

HAM

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

10 QER 
  poins AVG.

AVG 1


AVG 5

----------


## HAM

AVG 40

   APP.
       AVG 40 !
     .
  (c  )            AVG,
    .

*  9 ():*

*DiSlord*,     !
    ,   ,     ,     .
     .  . SWR        .
        .

----------

HAM

----------


## DiSlord

> APP.
>        AVG 40 !
>      .
>   (c  )            AVG,
>     .


   V2       AVG 10  .      IFBW     ,      .
    :
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/rf-mic...software/1975/

----------

HAM, paguo-76M2fet

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,      1500 ,   NanoVNA-H4 (,  Zeenko Store   ).     3   ,  LiteVNA 64 (      ,  NanoVNA-H4,    6.3 )

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,     NanoVNA- F V2,    ,  4.3 ,     5000 /, 50  - 3 ,  -    ,   
http://www.sysjoint.com/en/content/?144.html

----------

HAM

----------


## eu7ea

> H4  zeenko story  .


https://aliexpress.ru/item/100500127...00015545380740
   ?

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,   4 . ,     1.2.00.      CONFIG--->VERSION
 ,     https://eleshop.nl,     3-4 .  ,  

,      - Zeenko Store ?

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,    
     NanoVNA-H4      :Wink: ,     
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...CA%E8%F2%E0%FF

----------

HAM

----------


## aleks07111971

DiSLord
 ,    ! :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/h9A4m-eex9Q

----------


## HAM

*Vladimir-dl7pga*,  4 , 
   !
  2,8    .
      USB!
 APP Sever  QT
..   -       USB.
 ,      ,        USB.
  -.   ?       USB  .

*  16 ():*

V2 480x320 v1.3.00.bin.txt  ?  H4 ?

----------


## DiSlord

*HAM,*


    ,

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,      USB .    Samsung

----------

HAM

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 -    ,     ,

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

?
     ?

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

4 . 
    1001    4  101  .
    Zeenko Story , ?

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

!
       H4 ?
   100.
    .
 :Smile: 
     ,     :Smile:

----------

HAM

----------


## Bad1

.       S-A-A-2_2.    . https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...PVZTMZkFO14P  Mj
         .      ,       ,    .    https://nanorfe.com/nanovna-versions.html#firmware,     .

----------

Bad1

----------


## Bad1

> 1.    ?


 2,8 .   ,   ,    .
  . .     (Zeenko  25  2022).

----------


## Bad1

> V2 320x240 v1.3.00.bin


        .    Zeenko  . https://www.zeenko.tech/saa2

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Bad1*,        .     .
1.    
2.     -    ,  .   ,   DK2AM   SAA-2N   .
 NanoVNA-H4   LiteVNA 62/64     .
   ,       ... 
   , -    ,      , .   -     AZ-Delivery ,      ,    ,  - .      .
  ,    ,  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, , ,   ,  ,  , "   NanoVNA   " ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,     :

LiteVNA 62   2.8"     ,  NanoVNA-H

LiteVNA 64   4"     ,   NanoVNA-H4

  6   ,   6   (6.3 ),  2  4 -   2.8  4 .
http://litevna.org

     AZ-Delivery c Amazona.

----------

HAM

----------


## Bad1

_V2 320x240 v1.3.00.bin_.                ?

----------


## HAM

*DiSlord**! 
   !
  H4  Lite 64.
       1-100 ?
     64  1001   6 ,  .
 ,              -70.
 ?
      V2__2    .     ,   USB    +8-9    .
      USB    ,     .  . 



*

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

,      !
  ,   6         .

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

,   .        .

----------


## HAM

,  H4!    .
DisLord         ( 100) .

----------


## HAM

V2__2
  .
       USB    .
      USB ?      .
    USB    10.          .
  !

----------

HAM

----------


## EAM

*HAM*,  ,        , ,   USB?  , ,    .    USB   ,  -  ,   -    - !

----------

HAM

----------


## EAM

*HAM*,  ,  ! ,   -    :Razz: . !

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, FST3253?  AD8342?

----------


## HAM

8641
  .
       3253

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

Directional Coupler   .
      .
    ,     -60.
10,20, 30, 40,50, 60  +- 1.
    , .   .      .
         ?
  ,    3,3 .
   .
    ?
!

 ,      SMD      ,      .

----------

HAM

----------


## DiSlord

> ,      Lite     ?       H4  Lite?   ADF4350 vs MAX2871?


 V2   V1   .
V1 -   ,   2  (/    /  2)
V2 -  ,   

V2 -   ADF4351 (    ),            .

Lite -  ,  MAX2871    ,     ,     ..
    ,  ,    (     )
 Lite ,     V2,   .

       (  ,       ,      ,     ,         ),      (   ),      .     (      ).
       / (    Bandwidth,   AVG).

  V2          REF / REFL / THRU,     , ADC 12  (  )
V1     REF / REFL  REF / THRU  ADC 16  (  )

   V2     ,    (   ),                            .

   V2      < 100     H4 ( H4   -105  - 100,    Lite     -100   )
   V2 (  ?)       < 1

----------

DARKSTAR, HAM, rloc, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

V3   , OWO   FPGA (      ,      )
FPGA    ,    ,        (        )

     -120   ...


95dB @ 5.8GHz (VNA6000-A) - 800$110dB @ 5.8GHz (VNA6000-B) - 1500$
       IFBW,  , 95 ,     . 110  ,

----------


## DiSlord

,     ( Q1)

----------

HAM

----------

HAM

----------


## DiSlord

,      LCD  ILI9341 (  +- )
 1-2   ,   XPT2046 -  .

----------

HAM

----------


## EAM

*HAM*, ,   LCD ,     ,     -       . ,  .   ,   . ,   ?

----------

HAM

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

J2    ,    USB    BAT.

 USB 	       BAT       
1	    3.38             3.48    14
2	    0.00             0.00	 13
3	    0.00             0.00    12
4	    3.27              3.30    11
5	    3.30              3.30    10
6	    0.41              0.40     9
7	    3.04              3.14     8
8	    4.08              4.70     7 - LED 
9	    3.18              3.18     6
10	    3.06              3.24     5
11	    3.30              3.31     4
12	    0.42              0.42     3
13	    3.18              3.18     2
14	    3.30              3.30     1

    NanoVNA V2    (  " "  V2).            ,      XPT2046    ,   .

 ,            -    180-

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,     7    4.7  -   (  ).  ,          ,   ?      ,        .
  -  ,    -     ?

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

,   .     Y1,  , .
     5  3,3.     .
     .    5    3.3 ,
       .
   .
       .
   ,  .    .

*  31 ():*

  .      ,  ,  . 
 .

*  11 ():*

,  2.8  ?    . 
       .

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

.

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

, 

       -

----------

HAM

----------


## aleks07111971

2,8      .
 ,   .

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, !
 ISOLN -      50    S21 (CH1).    4,     50 .   -     THRU.
   3500 ,     4400 .

----------

HAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, ISOLN      S11   S21,   .     NanoVNA.APP.       - NanoVNA-H4  NanoVNA-V2

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, NanoVNA-H/-H4     DfuSeDemo, NanoVNA-V2/LiteVNA   NanoVNA-QT.    NanoVNA-APP    .   .

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

10.2020,     APP  .
   V2__2.     :Embarassed: 

*  6 ():*

 4 ,   .      SA612.
   .
    2,4  ,   .
      ,              .

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

*vadim_d* 
 !           . .
    .    .
    ,    .
   -110-120,     -90-100.

----------


## HAM

.
      .
  .    ,      ,       .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,  NanoVNA-APP   ,   ,  20201013 , 20201124 .

!!!  ,   ojisankoubou,     50   4400 .   .  ,    . Rudolf Reuter, DL5FA  ,      NanoVNA-APP    .

https://www.rudiswiki.de/wiki9/nanoV...urRadio%5Cb%29

    1.0.70,     1.1

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

.
  8.86 3, 800,  16 3, 800, 45 ,10.
 ,     .
    2020 .
     .
   ,  !

*  19 ():*

  ,   
-10- 9.8, -20   -18.........-60-55.
      60  -59
            ?.

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

.      1!
 ,      .
   .
      .

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

!
  , AVG   .
   1.1.70  .

*  5 ():*

nanovna-v2-20201124-experimental-v2_2.zip
 .
      AVG.
   , saver, qt.
     ,    2.8.




       V2__2
      .

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

!
   3  8,86,  16  45
    ,            .
         .
    .    .     ,  
       .
     4  .
    . 
  V2__2, (  ,  -),   (  ),
 ,    .    ,         ,      .
 .  :Smile:

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


      :

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?41217-%EE%EF%FB%F2-%EF%F0%E8%EC%E5%ED%E  5%ED%E8%FF-NanoVNA-%E2-VHF&highlight=nanovn  a

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...hlight=nanovna

----------

HAM

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

.   experemental         .      51     .      ,    .

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

*DiSlord*,  !
20E4FF  20E3FF   !
     ,   20E3FF   AVG 
     ,    ,       .
   !

----------


## DiSlord

.


20E3FF  
20E4FF           ( ,       ,     )

      (   NanoVNA-App    )

     ,        .
FF -  255    ( )
   ( )
20E3E0
20E3D0
20E3C0
20E3A0
20E390
20E380 
20E370 
20E360 
20E350 (  )

   ,         .

----------

HAM

----------


## HAM

.
    Saver   QT     NanoVNA&
   ?
 !


       Saver
SSB+CW 

  .,        -90__100.

----------


## HAM

20E330

 20E390

*  6 ():*

 20E3F0
   .
   20E3E0     30 .
 AVG .
 5.

----------


## HAM

!
     522     .

----------

aleks07111971

----------


## DiSlord

SI5351 (  2   100    140)
     ,  ,      100    140 ,   ,        .
      ?     AVG

----------


## aleks07111971

? ,            ! :Smile: 
        ? :Smile: 
   Si.?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*poma_s*,     , MS5351M?     ,   1.1.00  : https://github.com/DiSlord/NanoVNA-D/releases

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*poma_s*,    1.3.00,       - ,     --> CONFIG-->SAVE CONFIG.    
 1.0.70   2.8"    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*poma_s*, MS5351M

----------

poma_s

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,   ,  .   NanoVNA-H4,   5  .    ,    3.2" https://nanorfe.com/nanovna-versions.html

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DARKSTAR*, ,  . F V2    ,  4  V2 -     ,    ,      (   ).
   4,     DfuSeDemo,  NanoVNA-APP -      . V2   NanoVNA-QT   NanoVNA-APP. , NanoVNA-APP       . 
  -     ,    .
  !     ,      ,        .

NanoVNA-F V2   NanoVNA V2 (SAA-2) -   3 .    -   ,

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DARKSTAR*,           DiSlorda   2021-.      (S21)   (),       . ,    ,          .

http://www.sysjoint.com/en/content/?144.html -     NanoVNA-F V2,   0.5.0

----------

DARKSTAR

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DARKSTAR*,    .  NanoVNA-H4   ,   ,   NanoVNA-F V2-     ( )    .
   -  S21 LOGMAG 20 dB     40 .         - NanoVNA-H, NanoVNA V2  LiteVNA.     20 ,         +20   -120 .   .  ,       .

----------

DL8RCB, EAM

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

Zeenko/Hugen  1.3.07     , DK2AM.  SD Card, LOAD,    -         DiSlorda.  .

   Zeenk/Hugen     ,    .     50  -900 , 101, 2AVG.        401,       101.            401,     7 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*, ,     (    )
    ,   , DK2AM   .  ,   V2 (SAA-2),   .     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,   Adobe Illustrator CS2,   ,     2006 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,    MEASURE--->SERIAL  XTAL (S21),       ,     CENTER   SPAN 50 , ,  .      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,     ,

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,  GS-400  S-A-A V2 Pro 4 inch.
  19.06.2020,         SAA-2 c  2.8"

-  -   ,  
-     ,   SAA-2, 2.8"
-  2000 /,  ,  ,   ,    
-   ,       
-   LED 09,        Q.C. Passed
-          
-     ,     
-    7  ,   4,       , 130 
-   400 ,    4
-  ,   4      , 4.17"  

     SS405  -  -,  - (),  - 90,
 SMA--N-. ,   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1917992     .

  ,   ,   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

:
    17.11.2020.  ""

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*, http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1917267
 -  

 :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1917347

----------


## DiSlord

,     .
     ,      .     ,           ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,     , 20200619  4" (   4" ),   , . , ,   ,  NanoVNA-APP,       .   ,   .

*  46 ():*

*DARKSTAR*,      0.5.0 https://sysjoint.com/en/content/?144.html,    https://www.sysjoint.com/pdf/NanoVNA...ide%20V2.0.pdf   ,  8.

,        ,   .       ,    .     5000 /?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DARKSTAR*, 118x74x22,   1287422  3-4  , -  ,  F V2.      .    -   ,  USB   ,      7,    - ,    ,    USB 2.0  0.5 ,  USB 3.0 - 1.
   - !

----------

aleks07111971, DARKSTAR

----------


## DARKSTAR

*DiSlord*,   ,    ?
 Nanovna-Saver-0.3.8-by-SYSJOINT
 - 

,

----------


## DiSlord

,       800480    2 (  )
     ,

----------


## HAM

*Vladimir-dl7pga*,  .
         .
     8,865    16   16   .
         .           .  8,865      Dishal .
 16    .       2-3      .
  ,              .
    ,      .
  8,865    ,           .
 16   .          ,    . Dishal             .
      16        .
   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*HAM*,   CENTER 8.865? SPAN  50 ?     8.867238?
  SPAN 100 ,       , -

----------

HAM

----------

HAM, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## HAM

,   ,         .
 16                .
          .     .
   .

*  6 ():*


 2,8pF
 .

  8.867238   .    .

*  8 ():*

        .
     .

----------


## HAM

! !  ,   ,       .
 .       .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

, GS-400 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1917992     .  ()              .  AisLu Hifi Store - ,  ,  ,               .

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Bad1

.         ?       . ..        .         ,   ,       ( ).        ,    .           2   40.    ?

      350

----------


## UN7RX

.    -   ,     .
        ,       .

----------

DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------

.
   : https://aliexpress.ru/item/400123854...107.1659932378
 ?

----------

.   .               .       ,     . 
     ,        .     ?

----------

.  : 1.2
AVG .  .
..        ,   
 ,      .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/KHPwG4ABSY65uA -    ,  

*  58 ():*

https://www.zeenko.tech/saa2 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...PVZTMZkFO14PMj - , , ,   30.08.2022 ,  1.3.07,   SD Card
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/MjEFY4m1vSU8dQ - ,   ,   /

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

**,     translate.ru
  ,    ,  .   -  ,    . ,         ,    .    ,  .

----------

2    .
    ,     .
 ,     .
,   .    ,     .
   ?

----------

.
   ? 
    .

   .  .
  . 
    .
      ...

DFU   .  bootload

----------

*Vladimir-dl7pga*,     .    . !

----------

.   . 
 ,        .

----------

. .       .

----------


## HAM

,  ,         ,    .
   ,     .

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


 ,  .



> 


  ,     .



> 


  .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  ,      .



> 


 ,   ?
ps
    nr-770.

----------


## EAM

**, ,        50 , ,        nanoVNA.  ,       .        .

----------

*EAM*,      ,   .

----------


## DiSlord

,    .
  ,  ,   ,  .

PS    -          (       ).         , /  USB,     .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  :Smile: .   ,        ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

: -       ,  NanoVNA V2  SAA-2 (   ),       01.05.2020,     19.06.2020,    .  ,         2020- ,     (Zeenko) https://www.zeenko.tech/saa2 -     .       ,   V2    2020-,      .

----------


## DiSlord

Owo   V2       (      )
   Lite   (        V2,         H/H4,   ,    SERIAL (   Bluetooth/WiFi ,      ,    ),  ,    6.3.    ,     (     V2).

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## DiSlord

V2      SI5351    ,    100% . Lite     MS5351 (    AT32).     .
      H/H4  MS

H4         USB,      (      USB     )

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*, :  V2_2 2.8",     .       C712,     .     USB ,  - ,    .     2   , C711  C712, 1000 10.    V2_2.

V2Pro 4"       ,   ,       SMD .     ,   .
  -    V2  712 ,     .  ,   .
 712    3.3 --> 5 ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> -


-    -  ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,     #1231,      NanoVNA V2 metal ,  ,  712   .    . ,    ,  711.    712 ,    .     , ,     ,    ,   ,    .  , .   ,     8  .

  SAA-2   ,          . https://zeenko.tech/saa2 -  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA V2 Pro 4 Inch (GS-400):
  ,    USB,     (  ), ,      ,    SAA-2,  , ""   .     - 2  3, 470 10V.   3 -   ,    ,     (   SMD ) .   2.      .        90 ,    - S11  S21  ,       .   ,    - ,    - .      BOOTLOAD      ,  .

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,   SAA-2,


  SAA2    :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1924751

----------


## DL8RCB

> NanoVNA V2Pro


     3   ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA V2 Pro 4Inch:       .    ,           USB.      V2_2 ,        .     .   .

----------


## DiSlord

> XPT2046   "" SAA-2   ,    ,     , 
>    (   6,7,8     )?


,    ,      ( V2  3,3,  Lite 3)

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Alehsei

.   .
         ?

----------

Alehsei

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Alehsei*,  ,  ,   CW   10

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Alehsei*,  0.5.0?   ,  -  :Smile:

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Alehsei*,       -    ,     0.3.0 - .       ,  .      ,    ,

----------

Alehsei

----------


## RA1ALG

,  -  NanoVNAFv2  fw  0.3.2  .   REACTANC      ,      ,      ,        .  ,   ?      ?

----------

RA1ALG

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

SMA.        6 ,      8 .   ,    - 6, 10, 20, 30 ,  8 .

    4"   ST77996S.    SAA-2 c   SAA-2N.   ,           SD ,     . 
    4"  2.8" . 

http://www.lcdwiki.com/Main_Page 
http://www.lcdwiki.com/4.0inch_SPI_Module_ST7796

----------


## RA1ALG

> *RA1ALG*,     . , -,    ..


  0.5.0,    .        REF POS   5   .     ,       .             .     ,           ,        .       .       ,       ""    .    Nano VNA-H  SAA2  . ,  ,    ,       NanoVNAFv2   10-15 ,  . ,        ,  .

----------

Anton RG58

----------


## DL8RCB

> 16


  -:"   24 "        _?

----------

Anton RG58

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

:      -,  SAA-2?       -     (.       ),   -     -    .  ,    SAA-2N   4     N -    ,     ,          SD .  - ?   SD ,         .s1p, .s2p,   ,         .  ,      .     SAA-2, Dieter Wagner, DK2AM  4            .  NanoVNA-H4, LiteVNA       Micro SD    32 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,  " " ,   V2   " ".   -    MXD8641   S11,     .  ,        .

----------

aleks07111971, Anton RG58, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DiSlord*,    !

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Anton RG58*, .   1.3.00

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*ats52*,    SAA-2,  .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rw6cm*,       V2, NanoVNA-H, NanoVNA-H4  LiteVNA   DiSlorda.

----------

ua0lsg

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*ru9tr*,      ,   2005-, NanoVNA    .    ,  ,  ,       . 
  U551   SAA-2,   FiFi-SDR  (  BAV99  ),     - ,   . ,   4996  (  )

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Alehsei*,        ,     ,   .

----------


## 22

!  NanoVNA V2 3,2"   Black&Gold  (V2_2,   2020,   20200501). 
     ,   20201013    11.24.  ,     .
      NanoVNA-QT  : No such file or directory.    .
  2- .
    ?     ?  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*22*,   NanoVNA-APP  .     ?
1.    DFU  -     (   )          
2.  NanoVNA-QT     Device  
3.     
4. 
    ?
 NanoVNA-QT   ,     .
  NanoVNA-APP     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*22*,  SAA-2  DFU ,  NanoVNA-APP,   Connect ---> COM3,    ,       ,    Update, ,      .       ,     .    .

: SAA-2   DFU ,       BOOTLOAD,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*22*,     ,   1.3.00  DiSlorda    .
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...PVZTMZkFO14PMj -       saa2-20220830.bin -   1.3.07  /    .   ,    ,      1.2,    .

----------

22

----------


## DiSlord

> .


  ,           .
        ,    (   )

    .

----------


## 22

75  - ,  .
   50    .  RG-58   -50-4-11   ,  .    -50-7    -RG8 KINGSIGNAL,   ,  400-450       .       ?     1  1,37 .(       20.    50 ).

----------


## 22

nanovna,     .     ,  1.
      ,    50 .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*DL8RCB*,  -   ,   OPEN...

----------


## 22

.
      .
   -  ) .

: Open, Short, Load,        1.           Load.

    Open, Short, Load,  Thru,      ,        2. 

        .

----------


## 22

20.  2-4 ,     .   .

   ,           .        50      .
   ?

       ?    +  .

----------

22

----------


## DiSlord

MEASURE->CABLE

      (      )             180     ( )

        (     )
    (VELOCITY FACTOR)      (   70%)

----------

22, DL8RCB, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------


## Bad1

2     ?

----------


## Bad1

.

  11  21?
. .   ,     ?
  ,  , .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA-App 1.1.212 https://github.com/DiSlord/NanoVNA-A.../Win32/Release

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*ulura*,       "N" - SAA-2N   4 ,    3 , , ,    4400 ,    3.5     . 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10050...d=lomdeP5C9u4E

https://www.sysjoint.com/en/content/?145.html   7 ,  4400 ,  !     "N",       SMA    .      https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10050...d=XvUNcHuLF7QG
  ,     ,    

     SMA. 
LiteVNA 64 -   4 ,  6

----------

ulura

----------


## ulura

https://www.ebay.com/itm/35412276389...3ABFBM-uLevK5h   ,    ? .

----------

ulura

----------


## ulura

"N" ?              ""    4 .        SMA    2.8. "".     "N"     "N"   .    10        .    .   ,   .  ,      , ..   -    ...    ,  .

----------

ulura

----------


## DiSlord

50 ,  .
  SHORT  OPEN

       (  ),          ,  .
 N        SMA.
 SHORT -    0.1       4.

----------

DL8RCB, ulura, Vladimir-dl7pga

----------

